# Anyone running LED bulb in the lower trim Tiguan ?



## jayburnaby (Oct 19, 2017)

I`m thinking to buy pair of H7 LED from Aliexpress, but I`m worried about the dust cover will be keep the bulb too hot , any suggestion ? or just replace the whole light unit ?


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

LED bulbs don't perform well in halogen low beam headlight housings. Get HID or retrofit the LED housing.


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

There are at least 2 persons on this forum that did it.

I wouldn't say that LED bulbs don't perform well in reflector housings. The same thing could be said about HIDs.

Some LED kits, such as Opt7 Fluxbeam, have focused beam patterns (Arc-Beam), just as some HID kids, such as deAutoLED H7RC kit, have a shorter bulb and a shield to cut glare.

Both options, depending on the brand, have features to reduce glare.

Personally, I do want to upgrade my halogens bulbs, but I still haven't made my decision between LED or HID. I'm currently leaning toward LEDs because I think it has more advantages:
- Sturdier (shock & vibration resistant)
- Better lifespan
- Turn on instantly (no warm-up time)
- More energy efficient
- Produce less heat
- Easier to install (no ballast required)


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

I'll just point you over to candlepowerforums.com and hidplanet.com to check out research there. LED bulb replacements have come a long way but still not ready for headlight duty imo.


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

socialD said:


> I'll just point you over to candlepowerforums.com and hidplanet.com to check out research there. LED bulb replacements have come a long way but still not ready for headlight duty imo.


I did a few researches already, but thanks I'll check those links.

How are your HIDs doing with the stop-start system?


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

They dim a little then come back to full strength just like the halogens. Not like a full shut off and strike again so don't think that will impact longevity but we'll see. Long as they last 3 years I'm good.


----------



## jayburnaby (Oct 19, 2017)

thanks, bought pair today, will let you guys know after I installed it


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

im running the OPT7 fluxbeam LED bulbs for both headlights and foglights. 

i have absolutely no issues with these and have test the glare myself (i had a buddy drive my car while i drove his and i had no issues.) i did have to adjust the beam pattern but other than that i think they look great. i have yet to get any pictures of them on at night, however here is one picture of ONLY the foglights on. 










i will be out at an Audi event tonight, so i will get some pictures if i remember to haha.


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> i will be out at an Audi event tonight, so i will get some pictures if i remember to haha.


Dude, we need those pics, for science!! :laugh:


----------



## jayburnaby (Oct 19, 2017)

great photo, thanks dude , I just bought mine, hope it can last


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Bawlti said:


> Dude, we need those pics, for science!! :laugh:


well since its for science haha



jayburnaby said:


> great photo, thanks dude , I just bought mine, hope it can last


thanks and good luck!


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah a telling point is even the big LED sellers, like deAutoLED here and others elsewhere are not selling LEDs as headlight replacements yet. And if you ask them about it, it's not for lack of having a supplier or anything. They're just not recommended yet due to issues with hotspots, beam patterns, shadows, grossly exaggerated lumen ratings, etc.


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

socialD said:


> Yeah a telling point is even the big LED sellers, like deAutoLED here and others elsewhere are not selling LEDs as headlight replacements yet. And if you ask them about it, it's not for lack of having a supplier or anything. They're just not recommended yet due to issues with hotspots, beam patterns, shadows, grossly exaggerated lumen ratings, etc.


Allright, you almost sold me to HIDs... But I'm still waiting for dubs kopfschuss GLI's pictures 

DeAutoLED, any black friday sales coming up?


----------



## jayburnaby (Oct 19, 2017)

Thanks deAutoLED, will give your HID a try if the LED from aliexpress wont work, also considering swap the whole headlight unit as well,


----------



## Five20Three (Aug 3, 2011)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> im running the OPT7 fluxbeam LED bulbs for both headlights and foglights.
> 
> i have absolutely no issues with these and have test the glare myself (i had a buddy drive my car while i drove his and i had no issues.) i did have to adjust the beam pattern but other than that i think they look great. i have yet to get any pictures of them on at night, however here is one picture of ONLY the foglights on.
> 
> ...


What did you do to "adjust the beam pattern?"

I picked up a set of the OPT7, but I am a little worried that they might throw too much light into oncoming traffic.

Thx.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Five20Three said:


> What did you do to "adjust the beam pattern?"
> 
> I picked up a set of the OPT7, but I am a little worried that they might throw too much light into oncoming traffic.
> 
> Thx.


Yes, we'd be interested to see, while we are not putting down the purchase, we personally have not seen a clean cut off or light distribution with LEDs, there is too much blotchy light on the road and glare to others - if there is no glare that means you most likely pushed the LEDs down too far and that then hurts visibility, we have seen a lot go this LED route and contact us after for a H7RC HID kit. We feel the "LED headlight" craze is caused by manufactures advertising their own LED headlights as an upgrade to a new car but but people should know manufactures are making custom headlights to fit around custom LEDs, it is not a drop in LED. 

A customer recently did a comparison of OEM halogen / overclocked Halogens (the philips/osram extreme ultra etc) / and our H7RC kit - this video really gives you a better idea of what our H7RC kit will really offer you in terms of brightness and visibility on the road:






But again, if you feel they worked for you that is fine, we are only sharing our own experience.



jayburnaby said:


> Thanks deAutoLED, will give your HID a try if the LED from aliexpress wont work, also considering swap the whole headlight unit as well,


Thank you for keeping us in mind.
:thumbup:


----------



## Five20Three (Aug 3, 2011)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Yes, we'd be interested to see, while we are not putting down the purchase, we personally have not seen a clean cut off or light distribution with LEDs, there is too much blotchy light on the road and glare to others - if there is no glare that means you most likely pushed the LEDs down too far and that then hurts visibility, we have seen a lot go this LED route and contact us after for a H7RC HID kit. We feel the "LED headlight" craze is caused by manufactures advertising their own LED headlights as an upgrade to a new car but but people should know manufactures are making custom headlights to fit around custom LEDs, it is not a drop in LED.
> 
> A customer recently did a comparison of OEM halogen / overclocked Halogens (the philips/osram extreme ultra etc) / and our H7RC kit - this video really gives you a better idea of what our H7RC kit will really offer you in terms of brightness and visibility on the road:
> 
> ...


I was waiting for your response. LOL. I am very aware of your HID kit. 

I am going to give these a try for a week. If at the end I don't like them, they will go back and I'll be getting the H7RC kit from you guys!!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Five20Three said:


> I was waiting for your response. LOL. I am very aware of your HID kit.
> 
> I am going to give these a try for a week. If at the end I don't like them, they will go back and I'll be getting the H7RC kit from you guys!!


We apologize, we only wanted to help since the new video was posted since the last post.  But as we said we don't mind, we know simply posting won't lead to a sale, we want others to just research all options, we do this due to the emails we receive, we saw a few emails with similar questions so we decided to share, there is many people that don't know about what the H7RC HID kit offers due to the stigma regular HID kits created unfortunately.

Thanks for reading


----------



## animest4r (Nov 2, 2012)

So my tiggy is a highline which has that LED headlights. And i notice that it is not very bright. It looks nice but not bright. Is there anyway i can put in an HID instead? I miss the brightness of the HID on my golf.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## animest4r (Nov 2, 2012)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Thanks for this honest post, we really don't feel LED headlights are there yet in terms of brightness when compared to a HID, we feel in maybe 5-10 years the LED headlights (with a lot of money) will be perfect. This is like when flat screens first came out and they were not perfect and they were very expensive but did a better job than a regular CRT TV.
> 
> 
> The LED setup you have are all soldered pcb boards in a custom headlight setup, there is no way to change or switch them out on your own which is another downside of these LED headlights.
> ...


Thank u! I guess i am stuck with what i have. Although, how about the fog lights? Would these work on there? The fogs on my car are just halogen. It will make a big difference, will just have to adjust the aim


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

animest4r said:


> Thank u! I guess i am stuck with what i have. Although, how about the fog lights? Would these work on there? The fogs on my car are just halogen. It will make a big difference, will just have to adjust the aim
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


fog lights can be swapped out with LED with no worry of it blinding other drivers. you should be good to go there.


----------



## Five20Three (Aug 3, 2011)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Five20Three said:
> 
> 
> > I was waiting for your response. LOL. I am very aware of your HID kit.
> ...


So glad I decided to go with the deAutoLED setup. 

H7RC HID kit and matching LED fogs both in 6k. 

Cutoff looks pretty close to factory and no blinding oncoming traffic. 

Great setup. Thx deAutoLED!!


----------



## Five20Three (Aug 3, 2011)

Here are the pics of my Tig with the deAutoLED setup.


----------



## Five20Three (Aug 3, 2011)

Five20Three said:


> Here are the pics of my Tig with the deAutoLED setup.


Well, that didn't work!!


----------



## animest4r (Nov 2, 2012)

Five20Three said:


> Well, that didn't work!!


Yup those pics didnt really work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Five20Three (Aug 3, 2011)

animest4r said:


> Yup those pics didnt really work
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure why, trying to figure it out.


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

I suggest using the Tapatalk app on your iPhone/Android phone, makes it really easy to post pictures.


----------



## Five20Three (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Five20Three said:


> So glad I decided to go with the deAutoLED setup.
> 
> H7RC HID kit and matching LED fogs both in 6k.
> 
> ...


Thanks for trusting us and the support.

The photos you shared are great, can we share them on IG/FB/forums/site etc? We can tag also. 

Thank you


----------



## Five20Three (Aug 3, 2011)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Thanks for trusting us and the support.
> 
> The photos you shared are great, can we share them on IG/FB/forums/site etc? We can tag also.
> 
> Thank you


Share away!!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Five20Three said:


> Share away!!


Thank you, we appreciate - if you have an IG we can tag let us know.
:thumbup:


----------



## JoCoZa (Dec 12, 2017)

I want to pull the trigger on these lights, but I'm not the type to do something like this myself, so I'm kinda hesitant.


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

JoCoZa said:


> I want to pull the trigger on these lights, but I'm not the type to do something like this myself, so I'm kinda hesitant.


Just get it done by a shop or garage, maximum 1h.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

JoCoZa said:


> I want to pull the trigger on these lights, but I'm not the type to do something like this myself, so I'm kinda hesitant.





Bawlti said:


> Just get it done by a shop or garage, maximum 1h.


We feel it is something many can do on their own without issue or requiring an installer which we find many times won't do a better job.

This is a DIY for the Jetta MK6 - it will be very similar to the Tiguan as it is the same exact kit - the engine bay might be slightly different:





For the Fogs, we don't have any direct install with our kit but there are a few out there that would be similar to the Tiguan.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

holy video edit!!!
hahaha how many takes and cuts was done!?!?!

good video though, nice to always see how others do it.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> holy video edit!!!
> hahaha how many takes and cuts was done!?!?!
> 
> good video though, nice to always see how others do it.


Yes, it is going to be very close to the Tiguan.

We just suggest placing the ballast on the outside of the housing even though you can do it the way the video shows it is better for heat distribution with it on the outside attached to metal.

:thumbup:


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

*DeAutoLED H7 LED Low Beams*

Decided to purchase DeAutoLED’s new LED low beams for the 2018 Tiguan. 

http://deautokey.com/product/h7-led...or-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta

The install was extremely simple and only took me about 3 minutes for each side. I’d say it was just as easy as replacing the halogen bulbs. Much easier than the H7RC kit I had before. 

The install process was exactly the same as on the Jetta mk6 high beams, which there’s already a video for so you can follow that: 
https://youtu.be/1UOIBrDxfOc

Overall I think these bulbs are incredible. I’ve had drop in LED low beam kits in the past on other vehicles and all have been low quality with low light output. Not these LEDs. These LEDs are MUCH brighter than the halogens. Close to HIDs in terms of brightness. 










They also have the same beam cutoff line as oem. But with the extra brightness the cutoff line makes it feel like a projector when driving. And the light throw with these lights is awesome. In general, cheap amazon LEDs are very bright up close, but can’t throw light down the highway. But these lights do, here’s some photos of my car facing my garage from about 100ft+/- away. (Keep in mind the garage is on a hill) 

















I had a relative who also owns a 2018 Tiguan visiting last night, so I was able to get some comparison shots of oem vs led. 

It might just be me, but it seems that the halogens glare more. Check out the beam shot, there’s a lot more light above the cutoff for the halogens. 










Also a side by side, the 5500K color of the LEDs are so much easier on the eyes when driving compared to the halogens









So what’s my opinion on these lights overall? I like them! They are a serious upgrade from the halogens and so worth it. Compared to the H7RC, the H7RC is just a little brighter. But that’s the nature of HID, it’s a totally different kind of light source. But I have to say that I think the LEDs are very close in brightness. LED technology has really come a long way. 

So which kit should you buy? Well that’s up to you as both kits have pros and cons. The HIDs are very bright but the install can be a bit lengthy/tedious. They also have a warm up time (not that big of a deal to be honest though). The LEDs are also very bright and fill the roadway with light evenly, there is no warm up time since LEDs are instant full power. And the install on the LEDs is super easy. The LEDs also don’t require resistors/etc, there’s just one driver/ballast thingy and everything fits into the housing.

Overall the LEDs are a great upgrade from halogen. From my 
Personal experience with both the HIDs and LEDs, I prefer the LEDs. 






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

D3Audi said:


> Decided to purchase DeAutoLED’s new LED low beams for the 2018 Tiguan...


Wow! Thanks @D3Audi, for the in-depth review. I know for me personally, it helps make my decision easier between choosing the install of the H7RC or these.
You didn't post any photos of the front of the vehicle, but I assume the color is a match to the DRL?

@DeAutoLED.com: Are these a new item?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> Wow! Thanks @D3Audi, for the in-depth review. I know for me personally, it helps make my decision easier between choosing the install of the H7RC or these.
> You didn't post any photos of the front of the vehicle, but I assume the color is a match to the DRL?
> 
> @DeAutoLED.com: Are these a new item?


Yes brand new and testing for past 2 months in CC/JETTA and now in the Tiguan - so far all great results and no issues. 

Product new listing:
http://deautokey.com/product/h7-led...or-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta

It is not as bright as our HID so we want to make that clear - HID kit can be found here:
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-tiguan-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Yes brand new and testing for past 2 months in CC/JETTA and now in the Tiguan - so far all great results and no issues.
> 
> Product new listing:
> http://deautokey.com/product/h7-led...or-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta
> ...


Great!
I'm looking forward to trying these out!


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> Wow! Thanks @D3Audi, for the in-depth review. I know for me personally, it helps make my decision easier between choosing the install of the H7RC or these.
> You didn't post any photos of the front of the vehicle, but I assume the color is a match to the DRL?
> 
> @DeAutoLED.com: Are these a new item?


Yeah the install really makes it worth it. Since everything is included with the bulbs and it all fits in the housing, if you ever want to go back to stock. You can and the dealer will never know. 

I just went out to get some pictures. It's daytime but you get the idea. 









Here is above the cutoff line:









And here is below the cutoff line: 









As you can see the bulbs match the LED DRL perfectly. The headlights look very OEM with the LEDs and the 5500K color looks identical to the OEM low beams on the new Atlas actually. Since these bulbs have a crisp cutoff line, there is no glare at all. Which in return gives a very OEM look coming down the road. ~You could tell me VW sells the car from the factory with these LEDs in the reflector and I'd believe you~ that's how OEM looking it is.

You can usually tell when someone messed with their reflector headlights by putting cheap LEDs in them. Producing a flood light effect on the roadway in front of them and blinding other drivers. It's just a trashy look. But not with these bulbs, these are classy, and so is the H7rc kit. 

And to update my post above. Since I've had a lot more time to drive at night with them. These bulbs a major step up from halogen. If I had to rate them in brightness. They're right in between the OEM halogen and H7rc. If you just want to change the look of your Tiguan and make it look more like an actual 2018 vehicle and gain a little light output, these are the lights for you. (That's what I wanted). If you want maximum brightness, then HIDs are the way to go, but those have a more involved install, etc. 

Auto Start/Stop: These LED low beams do flicker when the car stop/starts from the voltage drop. It's not bad. But instead of dimming like halogen and HID do, they flicker a little. I wonder if this will impact the life span of the diodes? Maybe. Maybe not?. But for me I usually have the start stop system turned off so I'm not too concerned. But something to think about when choosing. Maybe Deautoled can chime in on what they think about this. 


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Here's another photo I have that shows the output on a dark highway at night. In this picture my low beams and fog lights are on (fog lights are still halogen). If you notice there is no glare above the cutoff on the low beams. Just how low beams should be.  Also, I had a passenger take the photo, not me 









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

D3Audi said:


> I just went out to get some pictures. It's daytime but you get the idea.


Thanks for that! 



D3Audi said:


> If you just want to change the look of your Tiguan and make it look more like an actual 2018 vehicle and gain a little light output, these are the lights for you.


This is exactly what I was looking for.

Thanks for the photos and the review. I placed my order and I'm looking forward to having the car finally look like it should've when it came out.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

*D3Audi* - thanks for the amazing photos and sharing your experience. 

:thumbup:



i_am_sam_i_am said:


> Thanks for that!
> 
> 
> This is exactly what I was looking for.
> ...


Thanks for the support. You will really enjoy these new LEDs!


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> Thanks for that!
> 
> 
> This is exactly what I was looking for.
> ...


No problem!  I was just thinking, you MIGHT need to adjust the headlights down a little when you get them installed. I’m not 100% sure though. But when I had the HID kit, I adjusted them down just a little bit. But when I installed this LED kit, the cutoff was a little higher than it was with the halogen and HID kit. But the cutoff is so crisp that even so you shouldn’t have any issues. I might be wrong. I really didn’t pay close attention to where the lights were adjusted and such because I already messed with it before with a previous kit. 

The adjustment sockets/knobs are located on the headlight assembly, behind the high beam, and next to the low beam. Somewhat in the middle. If you’re looking down at the tops of the lights you’ll see it. There’s a black plastic cover over them that you’ll need to pop off with a flat head screwdriver. Then you can adjust them with a hex wrench. Like I said I’m not 100% sure if you’ll need to, but if you do. That’s how.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

So since the topic of this thread is about putting AliExpress LEDs into the Tiguan. I debated against doing this but I’m gonna go forward and explain why this is not a good idea. Back in January I purchased some cheap $45 Amazon LED bulbs.








They had great reviews, so I figured why not. The plan was to install them into the high beams (so I could splice and wire a light bar). Can you tell I like messing with automotive lighting? Lol. Anyway, they arrived and I got the brilliant idea of installing them in my low beams instead. I went ahead and gave it a shot. But immediately when I turned them on, I realized how bad led tech was for low beams. They glared and had no beam pattern, I was bummed. So I went forward with the high beam/light bar idea. (It worked great, mostly thanks to the LED bar, lol). Fast forward to a few weeks ago, I was still wanting LEDs in my low beams. Mostly for the instant on effect, no needing to wait for a ballast to fire the bulbs up. (As you already know) that’s when I ordered the DeAutoLED kit to try it.







And as you know I really liked them (hence the detailed review above). So now here’s my review comparing what a well engineered plug n play LED kit (DeAutoLED) looks like compared to a “cheap” one (oEdRo). I reinstalled to get some pictures of what they look like when compared next to each other. Also keep in mind both headlights are adjusted equally, and both bulbs are sitting in the housing the way the manufacturer recommends it.









As I’m sure you notice, the oEdRo just forms a blob of light in front of the car with no focused hot spot or cutoff line. Just complete glare. I tried rotating the oEdRo bulb around in the housing but it just made matters worse. 

So here’s the funny thing though. Check these pictures out.









From the oncoming traffic’s point of view, it appears the oEdRo bulb on the passenger side is brighter. And that’s only because it’s all glare. But when I kneeled down to get a picture of both bulbs where the focused hot spot is (below the cutoff line), the DeAutoLED bulb was much brighter. I’d say probably 3x brighter in person by looking at it. 

So if you want to upgrade the bulbs in your Tiguan, you can. But don’t cheap out. There are many good options out there that have been discussed and tested on this forum, and maybe there’s more out there that work but that haven’t been tested yet. But whatever you do, don’t buy cheap LED drop in kits. Most of the amazon reviews are fake, and the bulbs claim fake brightness levels, when in reality they’re probably half as bright as the halogens. And most of the time they glare terribly because no engineering went into the bulb. 

I’m making this review because this is a growing problem in my area, and I’m sure many other places too. It seems as if every night on my commute home I’m getting blinded by cars with cheap led/hid kits installed in reflector headlights. Stop doing this, as you see in this thread it’s possible. But only if you do it right, and with care. Not some generic cheap kit you bought off amazon/eBay/ or AliExpress. 

Do it right or don’t do it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

D3Audi said:


> No problem!  I was just thinking, you MIGHT need to adjust the headlights down a little when you get them installed. I’m not 100% sure though. But when I had the HID kit, I adjusted them down just a little bit. But when I installed this LED kit, the cutoff was a little higher than it was with the halogen and HID kit. But the cutoff is so crisp that even so you shouldn’t have any issues. I might be wrong. I really didn’t pay close attention to where the lights were adjusted and such because I already messed with it before with a previous kit.
> 
> The adjustment sockets/knobs are located on the headlight assembly, behind the high beam, and next to the low beam. Somewhat in the middle. If you’re looking down at the tops of the lights you’ll see it. There’s a black plastic cover over them that you’ll need to pop off with a flat head screwdriver. Then you can adjust them with a hex wrench. Like I said I’m not 100% sure if you’ll need to, but if you do. That’s how.


Thanks for that bit of advice. I'll make a note of the cutoff height of the halogens before I replace them and adjust accordingly if I need to.

Sadly, I was hoping to have these installed today but I got a message from deAutoLED that they forgot to include the adapters in the package they sent out. I've got my bulbs yesterday, but now I have to wait another three days before the adapters show up. 

Question: Did you also install the included resistor?

Thanks again for the helpful posts!


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> Question: Did you also install the included resistor?


Ah such a bummer. Hopefully the adapters get there quickly. Haha. They sent me resistors too but I installed the lights without them and they worked fine. I think the new tiguan is very LED friendly. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> Thanks for that bit of advice. I'll make a note of the cutoff height of the halogens before I replace them and adjust accordingly if I need to.
> 
> Sadly, I was hoping to have these installed today but I got a message from deAutoLED that they forgot to include the adapters in the package they sent out. I've got my bulbs yesterday, but now I have to wait another three days before the adapters show up.
> 
> ...


*i_am_sam_i_am* - sorry to hear it, it is proof they are human so don't hold it against them too much. 

*D3Audi* - WOW!! That is an amazing review. The team sent it to me a link to your review the other day so I could share it on the forum.

Thanks


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

So far, not so good. Tonight I spent over 45 minutes trying to get the adapter seated and it just wouldn't work. I would have kept trying, except I looked down and noticed at some point I must have inadvertently tugged a wire while working and it pulled right out of the headlight harness. I'll be trying now to fix that before I go back to fidgeting with that damn adapter.

If this is supposed to be easier than the HID setup, I'm really happy I didn't try that one first. :banghead:


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> So far, not so good. Tonight I spent over 45 minutes trying to get the adapter seated and it just wouldn't work. I would have kept trying, except I looked down and noticed at some point I must have inadvertently tugged a wire while working and it pulled right out of the headlight harness. I'll be trying now to fix that before I go back to fidgeting with that damn adapter.
> 
> If this is supposed to be easier than the HID setup, I'm really happy I didn't try that one first. :banghead:


Oh no! That's strange how you're having trouble. On both sides? I can swap them in a few minutes for each side. Maybe it's cause I got used to installing and uninstalling the HIDs so many times. Lol. 

So to install, just to make sure you're doing it the same way I did. You remove the H7 adapter piece from the headlight itself. (It twists off, I'm sure you already figured that out) then put it together with the retainer clip. And twist into socket WITHOUT the headlight bulb itself. Just like in the video I posted above. 

I'll link it again because it really helped me out. Skip to about 3:45 and watch from there. It's the exact same process. You'll see the way that the retainer clip and H7 clip are oriented (when it's installed the notches will be facing up, towards the 12 o'clock position) to install though, you hold both pieces together and insert into the housing with the notches at a 10/11 o'clock angle. Then once it feels they are seated into the housing (while applying pressure so they don't come apart) twist clockwise and it should go in. You can look from the front of the housing through the lens as well to see where you're at when trying to line up the retainer with the socket. For me it was easiest to hold the plastic h7 adapter with my pointer finger and thumb. And use my thumb to apply pressure to the back of the retainer clip. It helps keep it together as I was installing and twisting into the socket.

https://youtu.be/1UOIBrDxfOc

I can make a video and share it tomorrow if you like! I feel really bad saying that it was easy and now you're having trouble. I guess i just think it's easy since I'm used to changing the bulbs in this car. And if this is giving you a hard time, you would've hated the HID kit lol. What do you mean about the headlight harness, of the actual Tiguan itself? 

One last suggestion. You could always glue the H7 adapter and retainer clip together with superglue? So then you don't have to worry about holding them together while trying to line them up. Just a thought. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

D3Audi said:


> Oh no! That's strange how you're having trouble. On both sides? I can swap them in a few minutes for each side. Maybe it's cause I got used to installing and uninstalling the HIDs so many times. Lol.
> 
> So to install, just to make sure you're doing it the same way I did. You remove the H7 adapter piece from the headlight itself. (It twists off, I'm sure you already figured that out) then put it together with the retainer clip. And twist into socket WITHOUT the headlight bulb itself. Just like in the video I posted above.
> 
> ...


Thanks @D3Audi, for the advice and words of encouragement :beer:

I was following the video and the issue that I ran into was seating the adapter and retainer (the removable black collar) into the headlight assembly. Even when it was twisted and seemingly in, it wasn't secure enough to hold when I attempted to insert the bulb. It just wiggled loose every time. There is a part in the video (5:13) where it is mentioned to flip the adapter if it doesn't grab well on both sides, but that didn't work for me either. I think I'm going to try glueing the two pieces together to make it easier to keep trying, and that will also prevent me from dropping the retainer into the assembly which I did a couple of times.

The wire that popped out is from the Tiguan headlight harness - the harness for the bulbs. I must have nudged it with my hand at some point while trying to work on getting the adapter in. It looks like it was crimped in the harness, which doesn't look like it opens. Somehow I'm going to have get that fixed or else I won't have a working headlight...Halogen or LED!


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> Thanks @D3Audi, for the advice and words of encouragement
> 
> I was following the video and the issue that I ran into was seating the adapter and retainer (the removable black collar) into the headlight assembly. Even when it was twisted and seemingly in, it wasn't secure enough to hold when I attempted to insert the bulb. It just wiggled loose every time. There is a part in the video (5:13) where it is mentioned to flip the adapter if it doesn't grab well on both sides, but that didn't work for me either. I think I'm going to try glueing the two pieces together to make it easier to keep trying, and that will also prevent me from dropping the retainer into the assembly which I did a couple of times.
> 
> The wire that popped out is from the Tiguan headlight harness - the harness for the bulbs. I must have nudged it with my hand at some point while trying to work on getting the adapter in. It looks like it was crimped in the harness, which doesn't look like it opens. Somehow I'm going to have get that fixed or else I won't have a working headlight...Halogen or LED!


So in the video you'll notice he says to insert the wires clockwise. So you don't unscrew the bulb. It's not gonna click in like the OEM halogens. This is the kinda stuff you gotta deal with when going aftermarket. On mine they're loosely secured in the socket also. If I bumped it at all counter clockwise it would come out. The hid kit was this way also. Just much more difficult to actually get it seated in the socket in the first place lol. It might feel like it's gonna pop out but it shouldn't... What I do is take a picture with my phone from the back just to make sure it's installed correctly. Then insert the bulb and turn it clockwise while applying pressure until it finds the grooves and seats into the adapter. In general (for my headlights) it doesn't feel secure but actually is. Just don't bump it in the counter clockwise position and insert wires into the housing in the clockwise direction. HIDs were this way too, easy to get loose. (but much more likely). I've had the leds installed for about 200 miles now. And have hit many pot holes, etc. No issues with the bulbs popping out. Keep trying it. I'm sure you're gonna get it.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

*D3Audi* - thanks for adding all this great information. We appreciate it. 

*i_am_sam_i_am* -We cannot add anything much to help that D3Audi didn't already mention but we really are sorry to hear this. When first looking at anything it could be tricky but if you take your time and look at the DIY and instructions D3Audi is providing it will install fine and you will be all set to better visibility in no time.

Please keep us updated.

Thank you


----------



## BlueTempest (Apr 7, 2001)

I actually just contacted deautoled regarding the small amounts of play when "locking" the H7 adapter. I was worried that I may have incorrectly installed this kit. I also noticed that when using the supplied locking bracket, the h7 adapter that was on the bulb does not lock into place but can spin, which made it hard to lock the bulb into the adapter. When locking the h7 adapter and bracket I initially tried the straight piece down, I could not get it to lock. When I tried the straight piece up I was able to get them to lock. The install took me an hour total since the video of the jetta install gives you an idea of what is involved but it really does not help with getting the kit installed in our Tiguan. 
Once the kit was installed I had to wait for it to get dark enough to see the output. Luckily my OBD eleven was also delivered so I was able to tweak both of my 2018 Tiguans. When i did go for a drive I did not get flashed by oncoming traffic. I did notice the passenger side bulb was not as bright as the drivers side. I will try to verify that tonight. If everything checks out then I'll be ordering this kit for my wife's Tiguan this week.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

D3Audi said:


> ...This is the kinda stuff you gotta deal with when going aftermarket. On mine they're loosely secured in the socket also. If I bumped it at all counter clockwise it would come out. The hid kit was this way also. Just much more difficult to actually get it seated in the socket in the first place lol. It might feel like it's gonna pop out but it shouldn't... What I do is take a picture with my phone from the back just to make sure it's installed correctly. Then insert the bulb and turn it clockwise while applying pressure until it finds the grooves and seats into the adapter. In general (for my headlights) it doesn't feel secure but actually is. Just don't bump it in the counter clockwise position and insert wires into the housing in the clockwise direction. HIDs were this way too, easy to get loose. (but much more likely). I've had the leds installed for about 200 miles now. And have hit many pot holes, etc. No issues with the bulbs popping out. Keep trying it. I'm sure you're gonna get it.


Thanks again, @D3Audi. The bulbs are (finally) in. I think you're right when you say that this is the nature of the aftermarket beast.

In my experience, the issue is with the adapters. I have a photo exactly like yours which shows the fit of the adapters isn't the best on the Tiguan. When it is seated in, it is not completely and totally secure. And contrary to advice in the Jetta video, we don't have the option to "flip it over" if both sides are not flush with the retaining screws.

The one thing I would recommend, like you said, would be to glue together the adapter and the collar. I simply did not have the dexterity (or the patience) to try and hold both pieces together while attempting to get it seated. Once I glued them, life became much, much easier.

After the adapters (and collar) were seated, getting the bulbs in took some patience as well. Even though the adapter felt fairly secure before putting in the bulb, the entire assembly would fall right out at the slightest (counter-clockwise) movement. Again, this is because of the poor fit of the adapter. So after some slight manipulation of the adapters with a pair of pliers, and after I got the bulbs in with a better (but still potentially loose) fit, I added small bit of butyl sealer tape to keep the adapter and bulb in place. Even with that though, I am not completely confident they aren't going to vibrate loose at some point. 

The bulbs are in now and I will say that the light output is nice and much better than the stock halogen bulbs, and the color is a perfect match to the DRL's. The vehicle now actually looks like it came from 2018. They did seem to be shooting pretty high when I first took a drive so I did adjust the height, as the cutoff was about an inch higher than what it was at stock. They're looking good now.

Because of the fit issues, I'm not completely sold yet on the bulbs just yet. But time will tell. If they stay in, and I don't have to give them any additional attention, I'll be happy.


----------



## BlueTempest (Apr 7, 2001)

I feel the same as you Sam in regards to the bulbs coming loose. So far they have been good. I have been looking to see if there has been any shaking when driving or hitting small bumps in the road. I have not seen any. Installation was tricky, and once I did get the adapters to get into place (i did not use the glue method) I realized, just like you, that moving them any other way but the one needed to lock the bulb in cause the adapter to pop out. Did you notice if the h7 adapter and bulb were able to spin once you had them installed or is the glue still holding? Should the H7 adapters lock into place like the older headlights?


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

BlueTempest said:


> I feel the same as you Sam in regards to the bulbs coming loose. So far they have been good. I have been looking to see if there has been any shaking when driving or hitting small bumps in the road. I have not seen any. Installation was tricky, and once I did get the adapters to get into place (i did not use the glue method) I realized, just like you, that moving them any other way but the one needed to lock the bulb in cause the adapter to pop out. Did you notice if the h7 adapter and bulb were able to spin once you had them installed or is the glue still holding? Should the H7 adapters lock into place like the older headlights?


Once I was able to get the bulb twisted (clockwise) in, it locked into the collar that was seated (and now glued) to the adapter. It was at that point that any slight motion on the bulb in a counter-clockwise direction would dislodge the entire fixture from its seat within the headlight housing. After a lot of attempts and frustration, I figured a bit of the butyl tape I had could help keep the adapter and collar in place. 

To answer your second question, yes and no. The adapters are meant to seat into place albeit in a different manner than the OEM method. The issue is that they don't truly "lock". They are just not designed in a way that will allow them to fit perfectly in our vehicle, which is what causes the tentative fit when the bulbs are installed.

You can see from my photo as well as the one from @D3Audi that there just isn't a good grab with these adapters to keep them "locked" into place.


----------



## B777 (Apr 25, 2018)

In the video, it shows that it comes with an igniter. Do you need to drill the dust cover to run the wire?




D3Audi said:


> Oh no! That's strange how you're having trouble. On both sides? I can swap them in a few minutes for each side. Maybe it's cause I got used to installing and uninstalling the HIDs so many times. Lol.
> 
> So to install, just to make sure you're doing it the same way I did. You remove the H7 adapter piece from the headlight itself. (It twists off, I'm sure you already figured that out) then put it together with the retainer clip. And twist into socket WITHOUT the headlight bulb itself. Just like in the video I posted above.
> 
> ...


----------



## BlueTempest (Apr 7, 2001)

Everything fits into the housing. There was no cutting/drilling necessary. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## B777 (Apr 25, 2018)

BlueTempest said:


> Everything fits into the housing. There was no cutting/drilling necessary.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Any suggestion to where to stick the igniter? I just checked my headlight housing and it’s pretty tight. It would be great if I don’t have to experiment with it. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

B777 said:


> Any suggestion to where to stick the igniter? I just checked my headlight housing and it’s pretty tight. It would be great if I don’t have to experiment with it. Thanks!


There was no way mine was fitting inside the housing.

I used a triangle file to create a small notch at the lip of my housing to allow the wire to come out. I ran the wire over the notch and replaced the dust cover that which was now flush. I then secured/sealed the notch area with butyl tape just to ensure no dust or moisture would get in. The igniters are stuck to the outside of my housing using the 3M tape provided (same as the Jetta video).


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Hey everyone! Thanks for posting your honest reviews, feedback and tips on how to install this product.

We appreciate everyone that trusted this product and have them installed.

*D3Audi* - amazing comparison. We will share it.

:thumbup:


----------



## ryan0402 (Jan 23, 2018)

*Fog Light Install - How to?*

I want to buy the LED fog lights for Tiguan RLine....but looking at my Fogs....how do you switch the bulbs? Is there a DIY instruction guide or video. There seems to be no access with covers all underneath the car? Do you take those off or can you access thru fender wheel well area by undoing just the flare screws?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

ryan0402 said:


> I want to buy the LED fog lights for Tiguan RLine....but looking at my Fogs....how do you switch the bulbs? Is there a DIY instruction guide or video. There seems to be no access with covers all underneath the car? Do you take those off or can you access thru fender wheel well area by undoing just the flare screws?


What style do you have? It all varies. Check out the Atlas - very easy to do and not sure if Tiguan switched to this design- if they didn't you can go through the wheel well normally:
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...Warranty&p=110062889&viewfull=1#post110062889

Let us know what you find as many are running our fogs and we never had any emails with install issues - you will really gain a lot more usable light past your headlights with fogs:









*LISTING:*
http://deautokey.com/product/tiguan-complete-led-fog-light-kit


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

There are three screws on the inside of the wheel well liner, and one underneath. Then the liner pulls away. Super easy.


----------



## ryan0402 (Jan 23, 2018)

*LED Fogs Installed on RLine*



D3Audi said:


> There are three screws on the inside of the wheel well liner, and one underneath. Then the liner pulls away. Super easy.


Thanks for the install tip. It was easy after undoing the three screws and sort of pull wheel well liner away from fender flare and squeezing hand inside to get at the fogs. Anyhow I installed following which have positive reviews on Amazon and only $19.99 with Prime:

JDM ASTAR 2600 Lumens Extremely Bright 3030 Chipsets H11 LED Fog Light Bulbs for DRL or Fog Lights, Xenon White (H11)

Results (and note I made sure camera exposure was locked with each picture set so pictures are fair comparison):

*DRIVER'S VIEW - FOG OFF WITH LED HEADLIGHTS ON:*
<img src="https://image.ibb.co/g6uBx8/IMG_8334.jpg" alt="IMG_8334" border="0">

*DRIVER'S VIEW - FOG ON WITH LED HEADLIGHTS ON:*
<img src="https://image.ibb.co/nQXyc8/IMG_8335.jpg" alt="IMG_8335" border="0">

*TOP VIEW SURROUND CAMERA VIEW - FOG OFF WITH LED HEADLIGHTS ON:*
<img src="https://image.ibb.co/kuNWx8/IMG_8338.jpg" alt="IMG_8338" border="0">

*TOP VIEW SURROUND CAMERA VIEW - FOG ON WITH LED HEADLIGHTS ON:*
<img src="https://image.ibb.co/nrtFPo/IMG_8339.jpg" alt="IMG_8339" border="0">


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

ryan0402 said:


> Thanks for the install tip. It was easy after undoing the three screws and sort of pull wheel well liner away from fender flare and squeezing hand inside to get at the fogs. Anyhow I installed following which have positive reviews on Amazon and only $19.99 with Prime:
> 
> JDM ASTAR 2600 Lumens Extremely Bright 3030 Chipsets H11 LED Fog Light Bulbs for DRL or Fog Lights, Xenon White (H11)
> 
> ...


Wow that looks great!! How is the glare to oncoming traffic? I never even use the OEM halogen fog lights because they glare a little too much for my liking. Maybe eventually I'll upgrade my fog lights to LED though... 

I really want to get one of those dual color led h11 bulbs. Where they can change from white to yellow by turning them on and off again. Maybe that'll be my next mod. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan0402 (Jan 23, 2018)

D3Audi said:


> Wow that looks great!! How is the glare to oncoming traffic? I never even use the OEM halogen fog lights because they glare a little too much for my liking. Maybe eventually I'll upgrade my fog lights to LED though...
> 
> I really want to get one of those dual color led h11 bulbs. Where they can change from white to yellow by turning them on and off again. Maybe that'll be my next mod.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Glare is no issue in my opinion. Most of the light is put down in front of the car. There is a little that goes up but it is minimal.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

I made a video compilation of what these led bulbs look like in real world driving for those who are interested. Also had a really close call with a deer so I included that in there also lol. 

https://youtu.be/1IzYLwk0ZAs

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

D3Audi said:


> I made a video compilation of what these led bulbs look like in real world driving for those who are interested. Also had a really close call with a deer so I included that in there also lol.
> 
> https://youtu.be/1IzYLwk0ZAs
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk



Thank you for the feedback and video - we really appreciate it. Here it is embedded a bit easier to view:





*Listing for reference:*
http://deautokey.com/product/h7-led...or-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

*Retrofitting LED Headlights*

Looking at the pictures of the retrofit LED headlights it occured to me what the problem with all these LED retrofits are. The halogen headlamp assemblies are designed to put the filament in the focal point of the reflector. the filament is ~5mm long by ~1mm in diameter and emits light in all directions. The LED lights only emit light from a flat surface, and require heat sinking which creates shading. With the current LED technology, there is no way that the LED light emitting surface will match that of the filament which means that there is no way that the LED light will be properly focused when put in a headlamp reflector designed for a halogen bulb. VW doesn't just put LED lights in a reflector designed for conventional filament bulbs. They design the entire assembly for the LED light source.

I suggest, if you want to do it right, get some OE LED lights out of an SEL (or whatever model has them). Otherwise you will be downgrading your lighting.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

LarsTomasson said:


> Looking at the pictures of the retrofit LED headlights it occured to me what the problem with all these LED retrofits are. The halogen headlamp assemblies are designed to put the filament in the focal point of the reflector. the filament is ~5mm long by ~1mm in diameter and emits light in all directions. The LED lights only emit light from a flat surface, and require heat sinking which creates shading. With the current LED technology, there is no way that the LED light emitting surface will match that of the filament which means that there is no way that the LED light will be properly focused when put in a headlamp reflector designed for a halogen bulb. VW doesn't just put LED lights in a reflector designed for conventional filament bulbs. They design the entire assembly for the LED light source.
> 
> I suggest, if you want to do it right, get some OE LED lights out of an SEL (or whatever model has them). Otherwise you will be downgrading your lighting.


You're right. Unless a bulb mimmicks the approximate 5mm x 1mm filament, it's not producing a good beam angle. Fortunately deautoled's low beam kit does just this.








And therefore has good results in reflectors. I've tried a number of cheap LEDs on previous cars and one in this tiguan that had a large square surface like you mentioned, and unfortunately theyre the ones that severely underperform and almost always are much less brighter than halogen because of cheap diodes (Check my comparison earlier in this thread between an Amazon bulb and the deautoled) 
I've had these deautoled bulbs for about a month and I'm still very happy with the purchase. Much better light output than oem, and a crisp cutoff with absolutely no glare above. Which is one of my biggest concerns when upgrading lights. 

I'd love to upgrade to the SEL-Premium headlights but unfortunately it would require new modules, etc. Probably a $3k - $4k upgrade if someone was to do it. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## PeteC (Jun 13, 2013)

D3Audi said:


> So in the video you'll notice he says to insert the wires clockwise. So you don't unscrew the bulb. It's not gonna click in like the OEM halogens. This is the kinda stuff you gotta deal with when going aftermarket.


Great posts about the install! Let me know when manufacturers will change the design of the adapter and socket so it will properly lock into the housing, just like the halogen - then I will buy one.


----------



## Miroki (May 30, 2018)

I installed the Beamtech H7 bulbs from Amazon. I had to buy an additional adapter/clip. Install was fairly easy, took a little manipulation till it clipped in. Light output is a little better than stock halogen. The color matches the DRL which is great. Visually it’s a great match. DeAutoLed would certainly be brighter. However, these cost $40.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Miroki said:


>


Hmmm... Those look like high beams, not low beams. Just a blob of light. And what's up with the right side adjustment? Can you take a picture from 25-50 ft back on a flat wall. Like this:









There should be a defined hotspot with a crisp cutoff line or else you're blinding oncoming traffic. 

How are they installed. With the Deautoled they need to be vertical in the housing with the diodes shining out to the sides. I imagine those should be installed similarly. 



Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

deAutoLED.com said:


> You tried both the HID and LED - can you share the difference in brightness. While the HID is brighter than the LED the LED is much brighter than the Halogen. Your opinion would be great since you had real world experience with both in this specific car.
> 
> Thanks


HID is still definitely king. But LED is much better and brighter than halogen. I'd rate the LED as in between Halogen and HID. 

However, going from H7rc to LED didn't feel like a "downgrade" at all. The LED is still very bright 

So far I prefer the LED because of the "instant on" effect and no warm up time. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

PeteC said:


> Great posts about the install! Let me know when manufacturers will change the design of the adapter and socket so it will properly lock into the housing, just like the halogen - then I will buy one.


Yeah definitely. To be honest I think it's installed fine on mine. It's not going anywhere. I decided to make a quick install video on the Tiguan because why not. 

It's kinda funny, some people had trouble with the install but I always get it first try. Probably because I was so used to fidgeting with the HIDs all the time. I learned how to install bulbs into this headlight easily because of them. Hopefully you and other people can follow this install and do the same. It's definitely tedious but by no means challenging imo 

https://youtu.be/PKo-fB4umjM

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## PeteC (Jun 13, 2013)

D3Audi said:


> Yeah definitely. To be honest I think it's installed fine on mine. It's not going anywhere. I decided to make a quick install video on the Tiguan because why not.
> 
> It's kinda funny, some people had trouble with the install but I always get it first try. Probably because I was so used to fidgeting with the HIDs all the time. I learned how to install bulbs into this headlight easily because of them. Hopefully you and other people can follow this install and do the same. It's definitely tedious but by no means challenging imo
> 
> ...



Wow, it looks so easy to install! Great video, you gave me hope! 
Can we adjust the height of the low beam headlight electronically or has to be adjusted manually by using an Allen key?


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

PeteC said:


> Can we adjust the height of the low beam headlight electronically or has to be adjusted manually by using an Allen key?


A simple Phillips head screwdriver will do the trick!


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

*DeAutoLED Forward Lighting Conversion - Fogs, Low Beams, High Beams*

I've been getting a lot of direct messages on Instagram with questions about what LED bulbs I'm running in my Tiguan. (Yes I have an Instagram for my Tiguan, don't judge. It's @D3.Adk) So I'm making this thread to have a place to discuss DeAutoLEDs products since there seems to be a lot of questions about them. 

I've already had their new LED low beam kit installed for a month and my review for that can be seen here: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=8920041#/topics/8920041?page=5

Before that I had their H7rc kit but I wasn't the biggest fan of it, the install was complex and I genuinely just don't like HIDs (mostly for the warm up time). It was a good product. Just not for me. 

Anyway, I was blown away by the beam pattern and performance of the low beams with their LED kit. These kits are rated as off-road use only so that's something to keep in mind when upgrading. It actually almost kept me from buying it to begin with, but I will tell you from my experience with these low beams that if they were to be tested by DOT standards, they would most likely meet and exceed them. Unfortunately outdated laws probably wouldn't allow that. The low beams look just like the 2019 Jetta and Atlas reflector LED low beams. It looks like my Tiguan came from the factory with LED low beams.









Compared to the OEM halogen (there are two 2018 Tiguan's in my family so I was able to get a comparison) 









The LED low beams make night time driving so much easier on my eyes. With the halogen I was always straining which just made me more tired behind the wheel. 

Since I was pleased with their low beam kit I decided to give some of their other products a try. I ordered their LED high beam and LED Fog Lights. I'm gonna be honest here though... I was skeptical. High beams need to have good throw to get the light down the highway, otherwise they're useless. You don't want a high beam that floods light. You need a bulb that is engineered for the reflector it's in so it creates a hot spot that "projects" down the highway. I've always been one to add auxiliary high beam lights on my car, especially during the winter months when the sun sets around 4pm. 

Last winter I had an LED light bar wired to my high beams on the Tiguan. (Ignore the stupid euro plate, I don't know what I was thinking. Tiguan looks so much better with no front plate) 









And I know it's not fair to compare high beams to a light bar. But I am.. 

Fortunately I can say that these high beams perform near light bar specs and are perfect in the high beam reflectors... I'm not joking. I'd actually say better than the light bar. Since the high beams are focused and project light down the highway which is what you want. The lightbar floods a lot of light which reduces distance vision (kinda why your fog lights always turn off with your high beams, so you can focus more down the highway instead of up close.) 

So here are some pictures of the high beams: 


LED Low Beam: 










LED High Beam: 










More High beam pics: 










My phone camera just doesn't pick up how well the high beams throw light, so I got my DSLR out and did some open shutter pictures to get a true picture. 

Low Beam LED and DeAutoLED Fogs: 









LED Low Beam and LED High Beam:









As I said. These are near light bar levels of brightness. Just like they say on their website. I'm very impressed with these high beams. It makes it feel like I have the Bi-Xenon lights that were on my Audi again. 

One of the best parts of the high beams is the "instant on" effect with them. I already took advantage of this the other night when a Kia pulled right out from a side road in front of me on the highway, I had to lock up the brakes and I flashed the high beams... it was like beaming the sun into their back window. LOL! I'm sure they regretted their decision immediately.

Now for the LED fog lights. 

LED Low Beams: 










LED Low Beams + LED Fogs: 









LED Low Beams: 









LED Low Beams + LED Fogs:









LED Low Beams: 









LED Low Beams + LED Fogs: 









LED Low Beams: 









LED Low Beams + LED Fogs: 









LED Low Beams: 









LED Low Beams + LED Fogs:









LED fog light beam pattern compared to OEM Halogen: 









Overall I'm very happy with the fog lights as well. I'm a firm believer in not using fog lights on clear nights and only in inclement weather, but even so. These don't glare any more than the halogen fog lights so if you already drive with your halogen fog lights on, you'll be fine driving with these turned on as well. They're going to be really helpful this winter as they illuminate in front and the sides of the road very well. Especially the cornering lights when pulling into driveways and such. 

Also something to note is that the cornering lights fade in and out just like the OEM halogen. This was something I was concerned about when going to led as I really liked the fade. 

But I really can't get over the throw of the high beams. I might not even do a light bar this winter which would be a good thing because it's kinda ugly. 

It's funny actually because my father was super upset when I told him I was upgrading my lights. He HATES it when people upgrade their low beams to "the blue" aftermarket lights so I've been hearing a bunch of crap from him over the past couple weeks, so one night I told him to hop in his car and drive around neighborhood and I'd drive at him with my car just like in oncoming traffic. Surprise surprise... He was amazed at how OEM the low beams looked, he said if I didn't tell him it was aftermarket he would've never known. 

And that's another thing. The color of these lights are very oem. I'd rate them around 5500k if I had to guess. Same color temp as OEM led low beams found in the atlas/ 2019 Jetta/ etc.... The thing I didn't like about Amazon and eBay LEDs was that the color had too much blue in it. (Which is what made them look afternarket and trashy) The DeAutoLED's color temp matches the LED DRL strip perfectly. Great product 

I hope my pictures help some people out. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## WMK (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for this write up. Your review / install post from the other lighting thread was a main contributor to buying DeAutoLED Low beam kit before I had my Tiguan. Is there a mini-driver for the High Beam LED? 

My better half has politely requested I refrain from altering the Tiguan until after a month or two of ownership in case there are any issues with the vehicle, but I have your post and install video on YouTube already bookmarked.

PS No judgement on the Insta account for your Tiguan; I followed.  I am @wmkpe on there.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

WMK said:


> Thanks for this write up. Your review / install post from the other lighting thread was a main contributor to buying DeAutoLED Low beam kit before I had my Tiguan. Is there a mini-driver for the High Beam LED?
> 
> My better half has politely requested I refrain from altering the Tiguan until after a month or two of ownership in case there are any issues with the vehicle, but I have your post and install video on YouTube already bookmarked.
> 
> PS No judgement on the Insta account for your Tiguan; I followed.  I am @wmkpe on there.


Patience is key with the install! Just take your time, and don't over think it. As others have said, gluing the h7 adapter/ring to the retainer socket clip might be helpful. 

I said the same thing, it's so hard not to mod a VW though! Hahaha. I guess the best part with the LEDs is that you can always go back to stock and the dealer/next owners would never know. 

I'd like to do other mods but permanent stuff is too sketchy for me, especially tuning. 

Unfortunately it looks like my separate write up got moved to the old LED thread. Bummer. But I'm glad my write up helped you 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## B777 (Apr 25, 2018)

Thanks for the video guide!! Really helpful. I just got my LED today, but mine looks a bit different. I have metal twist retainer instead of plastic in your video. What frustrating with mine is that it tightens counter clockwise. So every time I try to tighten the bulb to the clip/sleeve (clock wise into the car), it undid my metal clip. I'm really annoyed. I'll send an email to deautoled and see what they say.:banghead:



D3Audi said:


> Yeah definitely. To be honest I think it's installed fine on mine. It's not going anywhere. I decided to make a quick install video on the Tiguan because why not.
> 
> It's kinda funny, some people had trouble with the install but I always get it first try. Probably because I was so used to fidgeting with the HIDs all the time. I learned how to install bulbs into this headlight easily because of them. Hopefully you and other people can follow this install and do the same. It's definitely tedious but by no means challenging imo
> 
> ...


----------



## B777 (Apr 25, 2018)

deAutoLED.com said:


> The metal is easier to install.
> 
> If the metal is aligned with car's adapter it should not unlock.
> 
> These have been installed with the metal adapter many times without issue so we have to look into this.


The friction between the sleeve and the bulb is very strong. I don't see how I can install this with the opposite kind of twist. It's very illogical, and it'll just frustrate me.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

B777 said:


> The friction between the sleeve and the bulb is very strong. I don't see how I can install this with the opposite kind of twist. It's very illogical, and it'll just frustrate me.


Are both giving you an issue right now? The only quick fix until I send info to techs would be to use electrical tape around the adapter where it separates so it does when you twist it into the housing to lock it. Let me see if they can find a different way in the meanwhile that won't require this.


----------



## BlueTempest (Apr 7, 2001)

I picked up two sets of these bulbs a few weeks after each other. The first set is just like the video and installed the same way. The second set had a longer sleeve on the h7 adapter that was on the LED that definitely was not going to install with the Adapters first. I had to install the bulb with Adapters on it to get them in. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

B777 said:


> The friction between the sleeve and the bulb is very strong. I don't see how I can install this with the opposite kind of twist. It's very illogical, and it'll just frustrate me.


Wow.. the metal adapter must be new. if the metal locks by twisting counterclockwise and unlocks by twisting clockwise then I don't see how you're ever gonna get it installed. Because every time you twist it clockwise into the socket the h7 ring will come unlocked. Hopefully Deautoled figures this out for you. 

The plastic adapter locks by twisting clockwise, so once it's in the socket. You can twist it clockwise into the locked position and everything just gets tighter. Not loose. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

BlueTempest said:


> I picked up two sets of these bulbs a few weeks after each other. The first set is just like the video and installed the same way. The second set had a longer sleeve on the h7 adapter that was on the LED that definitely was not going to install with the Adapters first. I had to install the bulb with Adapters on it to get them in.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk





D3Audi said:


> Wow.. the metal adapter must be new. if the metal locks by twisting counterclockwise and unlocks by twisting clockwise then I don't see how you're ever gonna get it installed. Because every time you twist it clockwise into the socket the h7 ring will come unlocked. Hopefully Deautoled figures this out for you.
> 
> The plastic adapter locks by twisting clockwise, so once it's in the socket. You can twist it clockwise into the locked position and everything just gets tighter. Not loose.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk



They are terribly sorry to hear this - they did switch to a metal adapter as it is easier to install vs the plastic that cannot move/bend like the metal. But it does seem the way it locks is causing issues. A quick fix (of course you do not have to do this and they can help with a return) is using electrical tape to hold the adapter tightly so you can use enough force to lock the bulb without it unlocking. A quick simple fix but of course not what they want their customers to do. They will look into a new adapter but it could be awhile as these were in production for a month - if anyone is willing to wait they can get them the new adapter or an exchange (this again would take some time), or a full refund/return label. They are here to help and do whatever you'd like. Please - while they do know you are rightfully upset please work with them as we are all human. They are here to help you anyway they can.

Thank you & we apologize for any inconvenience this has caused


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

ryan0402 said:


> Thanks for the install tip. It was easy after undoing the three screws and sort of pull wheel well liner away from fender flare and squeezing hand inside to get at the fogs. Anyhow I installed following which have positive reviews on Amazon and only $19.99 with Prime:
> 
> JDM ASTAR 2600 Lumens Extremely Bright 3030 Chipsets H11 LED Fog Light Bulbs for DRL or Fog Lights, Xenon White (H11)
> 
> ...


Were your Amazon bulbs plug and play? Do they have any flickering?


----------



## tiguanmarcus (Sep 11, 2017)

Which deautoLed kit is this? I want to order one!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

HarryPooter said:


> Were your Amazon bulbs plug and play? Do they have any flickering?


Careful with the amazon kits - they don't add much. A customer had an issue with it not shining past the headlight or providing enough light and thought ours would be the same until he received ours and saw how much clean light it provided vs his amazon kit.

It is difficult to see the photos that ryan0402 posted but here is a side by side - you can see that these are not providing much light:



*In photo [COMPETITOR] DRIVER'S VIEW - FOG OFF WITH LED HEADLIGHTS ON - DRIVER'S VIEW - FOG ON WITH LED HEADLIGHTS ON:*










You can see from above photo of the light amount you receive and many have emailed us recently after trying the cheaper kit thinking ours won't be any different. This is incorrect - ours are priced due to the diodes/array and material we use - it is meant to be brighter. Here is a photo [deAutoLED photo below]:











tiguanmarcus said:


> Which deautoLed kit is this? I want to order one!


Thanks for the question - it is a lot so here it all is.


*Low beam LEDs (H7):*
http://deautokey.com/product/h7-led...or-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta

*High Beam LEDs (H7):*
http://deautokey.com/product/h7-high-beam-leds-for-the-volkswagen-mk6-jetta

*Fog LEDs (H11):*
http://deautokey.com/product/tiguan-complete-led-fog-light-kit

*Front turns (BAU15S):*
http://deautokey.com/product/bright-amber-turn-signals-h16-psy24w-osram-fits-tiguan

*ALL LEDs:*
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-tiguan-all-years-trims


These 2 photos really sum up what you will achieve with our LEDs - we guarantee you will be 10000% happy:

*Low Beam LED and DeAutoLED Fogs: *









*LED Low Beam and LED High Beam:*









If you have any questions please let us know or please email [email protected]

Thank you


----------



## 337MN (Jun 30, 2011)

I had some free time this weekend to install the LED low beams from DeAutoKey on my wife's 2018 Tiguan SE. I got the "improved" version with the metal clip rather than plastic. 

*Install:*
Not good, at all. It probably took me over an hour to do each light. I would have never gotten them installed without watching the video posted here a few days ago. If you are right handed and have large hands - good luck getting the driver's side light installed. Once installed you are able to wiggle the lights around a bit which seems weird but does not seem cause any issues while driving. I was able to fit all parts inside the housing pretty easily so that was nice.

*Adjustments:*
Absolutely necessary. At stock height you will blind cars in front of you and oncoming traffic. I had to lower them quite a bit. At least it's easy to adjust them.

*Performance:*
I am having a really hard time trying to determine if these are an upgrade over the stock halogen lights. The color is matched perfectly with the DRL's but the lighting is kind of splotchy (hard to describe but it's very distracting) and one of the lights is noticeably brighter than the other. I've reinstalled the dim one 3 times and I get the same result each time so I'm pretty sure it's installed correctly. If I'm driving while it's still getting dark out or driving in areas with lots of street lights - I feel like the halogens may be better. If I'm driving when it's completely dark and no traffic or streetlights - the LED may be brighter but the splotchy pattern kind of ruins it. I will mention that my wife's car does NOT have fog lights - maybe having these would help fill out the splotchy areas? I did not notice this issue with the halogens.

*Auto-Start:*
I didn't notice anything when the engine shut off but when it starts back up there is a very slight flicker. Not an issue and not much different than the stock headlights.

*Conclusion:*
I wasted probably 5+ hours this weekend trying to get these bulbs to work. I had high expectations based on what I've read on this forum and I am not at all impressed with what I've seen so far. At the moment I am leaning towards putting the halogens back in and trying to get a refund or something on the LED's.

Curtis


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

337MN said:


> I am having a really hard time trying to determine if these are an upgrade over the stock halogen lights. The color is matched perfectly with the DRL's but the lighting is kind of splotchy (hard to describe but it's very distracting)...


This is my experience as well. The "splotchy" pattern drove me nuts for the first couple of weeks I had them. I think the output is better than the stock halogens, but the lack of a smooth area of light definitely screams aftermarket.

For me it was all about getting something to match the DRLs, and these do the job. They are also much better in terms of glare and cutoff than some others I've seen out on the road coming at me, so that helps me when I wonder if it was worth the hassle of the install and the splotchy pattern.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

@337MN great info! I'm surprised you got it installed with the metal clip tbh. The metal clip probably makes it much harder/ near impossible. 

The problem with LED is that it produces light much differently than a halogen or HID bulb. So the street lights make them look less bright. I noticed this too with both my tiguan, and a friend's Lexus with OEM LEDs. The city lights just drown out the beam pattern. This doesn't happen with hid or led... But out on the open highway in the dark the LEDs are awesome. 

The blotches in the beam pattern are unfortunately always gonna be there I think when doing aftermarket. It's just the nature of it. I will say this, the Deautoled kit has the least amount of blotchiness compared to other LEDs. I had oedro Amazon LEDs before and they were a total joke. Lol

And about brightness. I saw something on the DeAutoLED Facebook group about comparing brightness vs OEM and other LEDs. These LEDs are definitely an increase in brightness compared to halogen.

Scroll down to the bottom and you'll see the OEM halogen specs so you can compare. 

http://bulbfacts.com/led-kits/chart/

If you're gonna be returning them, perhaps look into asking Deautoled to swap them for the H7rc? Their customer support is really amazing so i'm sure they'd be willing do that. The HID is much brighter if you're looking for brightness. I really liked the HIDs, but the thing that sold me with the LEDs is the instant on effect with LEDs (no warm up time) and perfectly matching the LED DRL. The 6000k hid kit matched the LED DRL well. But had a little blue in it. It was very bright though. 

On the Facebook group there was even someone who put the hid kit in tinted headlights and it was a major increase over halogen. Just an FYI. 



Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Les-star (Jun 27, 2018)

Running these LED in my fog lights.

https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B01N6LX0JS?ref=yo_pop_ma_swf

Super easy to install and no errors! Planning on buying for my high beams. Purchased the deautokey HID for my lows but haven’t got around to install them yet 😩


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

Les-star said:


> Running these LED in my fog lights.
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B01N6LX0JS?ref=yo_pop_ma_swf
> 
> Super easy to install and no errors! Planning on buying for my high beams. Purchased the deautokey HID for my lows but haven’t got around to install them yet 😩


How are they working out for you? Are they giving a pretty good increase in visibility off to the sides?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

337MN said:


> I had some free time this weekend to install the LED low beams from DeAutoKey on my wife's 2018 Tiguan. I got the "improved" version with the metal clip rather than plastic.
> 
> *Install:*
> Not good, at all. It probably took me over an hour to do each light. I would have never gotten them installed without watching the video posted here a few days ago. If you are right handed and have large hands - good luck getting the driver's side light installed. Once installed you are able to wiggle the lights around a bit which seems weird but does not seem cause any issues while driving. I was able to fit all parts inside the housing pretty easily so that was nice.
> ...


We are truly sorry to hear this - when we sell a product we want our customers to be 100% happy and honestly are upset if this isn't the case.

For the install - this is going to be for any aftermarket product simply due to the way VW has this setup so we wish we could do more there but it is difficult. We switched to the metal which is easier to install and will look into a fix to have it stay in place when locking - right now a simple piece of electrical tape (you cannot even notice there) will allow bulb/adapter to lock into place and not move when twisting to lock into the housing.

We are very sorry to hear the issue with light pattern/brightness - it is the first we heard this. We suggest switching the LED into the other housing to see if it is the housing or the bulb causing the blotchy spotting? The bulbs can turn so you can point in different direction.

If you are aiming these down too much this could be an issue as the most important part is how these are aiming to gain the most light. These are MUCH brighter than halogens but also whiter so you could be adjusting from yellow to white. Our HID kit are much brighter than the LEDs if interested in something even brighter for your car - we cannot say it is the LED or not as everyone sees light differently when it comes to color - but the blotchy pattern is not something we seen before so have to try to figure this one out:
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-tiguan-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit

This is the light output of a LED with a Jeep with tinted headlights - the customer said he didn't have enough output with any other LED product he tried until he installed ours - so we are not sure but these should be a lot better upgrade than most on the market and especially any halogen:









If anyone has any concerns or questions you can email us and we can help.

Thank you


----------



## Les-star (Jun 27, 2018)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> Les-star said:
> 
> 
> > Running these LED in my fog lights.
> ...



Yes they are super bright in comparison to the stock halogens. I’ll try and take some pics for you.


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

How many screws are you guys removing to get to the fog bulb? I removed three on wheel liner and one on the bottom and it was a tight fit getting my arm in there. I didn’t want to pull on the liner too much and not be able to get it out back together.


----------



## Dizzlez (May 4, 2018)

I bought this Adjustable H7 LED Bulb https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MFABBZW/ and https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B073QP9Z4S/ for the light adapter (didn't want to use the OEM clip). Install was probably ~15 mins. 

The lights did not return any errors or any flickering at all (only during start-ups, but this is normal since halogens does this as well). I manage to fit the light and driver inside of the headlight assembly without cutting the dust cover.

The lights are definitely BRIGHT AF!!! I'd say 150% (maybe a bit of exaggeration) brighter than the halogens, probably as bright as a 55w HID kit. It pretty much lit up the road pretty nicely. I do need to aim the lights though however because of how bright they are, I'll remount them and see if there are any difference.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Dizzlez said:


> I bought this Adjustable H7 LED Bulb https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MFABBZW/ and https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B073QP9Z4S/ for the light adapter (didn't want to use the OEM clip). Install was probably ~15 mins.
> 
> The lights did not return any errors or any flickering at all. I manage to fit the light and driver all inside of the headlight assembly without cutting the dust cover.
> 
> The lights are definitely BRIGHT AF!!! I'd say 150% (maybe a bit of exaggeration) brighter than the halogens. It pretty much lit up the road pretty micely. I do need to adjust the aim however because of how bright they are.


Can you take some pictures of the beam against a flat wall? About 25ft+ away

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dizzlez (May 4, 2018)

D3Audi said:


> Can you take some pictures of the beam against a flat wall? About 25ft+ away
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I'll try to find a flat wall and try to take pictures tonight. It's a little hard to find a leveled area where I live. The light output and its current level is pretty much the same on your pictures.


----------



## duvs182 (Aug 5, 2009)

This kit seems to have LED driver in an external box...seems to be an old technology....many LED kit on amazon have driver in the LED assembly...no external box and cleaner install. Is there a reason why you buy a kit with an external box. DeautoLEd.com also have an external box


----------



## Dizzlez (May 4, 2018)

D3Audi said:


> Can you take some pictures of the beam against a flat wall? About 25ft+ away
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk












The left is a little higher than the right. Trying to figure out which light to adjust here.


----------



## Dizzlez (May 4, 2018)

duvs182 said:


> This kit seems to have LED driver in an external box...seems to be an old technology....many LED kit on amazon have driver in the LED assembly...no external box and cleaner install. Is there a reason why you buy a kit with an external box. DeautoLEd.com also have an external box


Most LED Kits I see on Amazon with the driver in the assembly are made pretty cheap. I'm not sure what you classify as old technology. HID's have external drivers and are those old technology? Depending on design, power draw/output, canbus etc, there will always be a design with or without an external driver.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Dizzlez said:


> The left is a little higher than the right. Trying to figure out which light to adjust here.


Wow, not a bad cutoff line at all. As for the adjustments, did you mark where the original halogen cutoff was before swapping? Because these most likely need to be adjusted. 

Bulb facts even says that the Nineo led kit you have needs to be adjusted after install. So definitely adjust them so you’re not blinding others. 
http://bulbfacts.com/led-kits/chart/ 

Another thing to note about the Nineo bulbs and Bulb Fact’s test. They’re not 150% brighter like you said haha. Actually they are barely an upgrade over halogen, only 18% brighter than halogen. 

Whereas DeAutoLED is 340% brighter lol

Whiter light always appears to perform better and that’s probably what you’re seeing. Either way, it’s not a bad beam angle. Just adjust them down so you’re not blinding everyone.  



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dizzlez (May 4, 2018)

D3Audi said:


> Wow, not a bad cutoff line at all. As for the adjustments, did you mark where the original halogen cutoff was before swapping? Because these most likely need to be adjusted.
> 
> Bulb facts even says that the Nineo led kit you have needs to be adjusted after install. So definitely adjust them so you’re not blinding others.
> http://bulbfacts.com/led-kits/chart/
> ...



I really don't know about that Bulb Fact's Test but in Real World, compared to the stock halogens. Its definitely brighter than 18%, 18% is barely even noticeable. And this chart is skewed, they do not tell you which size, vehicle, housing is used. Every LED Kit will perform differently depending on headlight housing and design. For example, I have a BeamTech Fanless LED Kit that is listed as 49% brighter. Than stock halogens, I drive this car almost everyday day as a commuter car, and compared to what I see with the Nineo LED Kit, the Nineo LED Kit is definitely brighter than the BeamTech LED Kit. So I wouldnt even place my bet on this chart. The BeamTech LED Kit is installed in a 2016 Chevy Sonic which are circular housing and our VW Tiguan is almost squarish.

But regards to adjusting them, I just need to find a flat surface and a wall. As mentioned, its pretty hard to find where I live live.


----------



## duvs182 (Aug 5, 2009)

I checked Bulb Fact's Test and I think im gonna try Beamtech ( fanless ). No external box, Beam pattern seems to be good and price is good too. I have 2 question : 


1 - about CANBUS. Do I need a LED with CANBUS on Tiguan 2018 ?

2- If headlight is sealed, LED will be very hot. So a fanless is not the best if it's sealed and with a fan too. fan will just recirculate the same hot air inside the headlight.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Dizzlez said:


> I really don't know about that Bulb Fact's Test but in Real World, compared to the stock halogens. Its definitely brighter than 18%, 18% is barely even noticeable. And this chart is skewed, they do not tell you which size, vehicle, housing is used. Every LED Kit will perform differently depending on headlight housing and design. For example, I have a BeamTech Fanless LED Kit that is listed as 49% brighter. Than stock halogens, I drive this car almost everyday day as a commuter car, and compared to what I see with the Nineo LED Kit, the Nineo LED Kit is definitely brighter than the BeamTech LED Kit. So I wouldnt even place my bet on this chart. The BeamTech LED Kit is installed in a 2016 Chevy Sonic which are circular housing and our VW Tiguan is almost squarish.
> 
> But regards to adjusting them, I just need to find a flat surface and a wall. As mentioned, its pretty hard to find where I live live.


I agree every LED kit performs differently in different housings. It appears they use an Mk6 Jetta housing. At least that’s the picture on the bulb guide and in their video reviews. They should really list what kind of car they’re using. 

Keep in mind you’re comparing Chevrolet housings to VW housings. It’s possible the VW reflector is more “reflective”. This was the issue I ran into with my fathers Dodge Ram, no matter how good of bulbs we put in they only made a slight benefit over the old bulbs. And that’s because the reflector wasn’t very reflective. 

I still think the DeAutoLED bulb is a much better bang for your buck considering the lifetime warranty and how much brighter they are compared to halogen or any led on amazon (I’ve had several amazon kits, oEdRo, cougar motor, etc.. just to name a few)... at $50 the Nineo bulbs offer an awesome beam pattern (much better than most other crap on amazon). But the brightness seems to be lacking (even in the photo you shared). 

With LEDs it’s all in what you’re willing to spend. $50 gets you the led look but they will not perform as well as the $150 bulb. It’s like comparing a 4 cylinder Camaro to a V8 Camaro. Both give you the muscle car look you want, but in performance there’s no doubt that the V8 is better. For me the extra $100 is worth it for the better performance and peace of mind with their lifetime warranty. Plus amazon LEDs usually have other annoying things like radio interference and you can hear the cooling fan running... there’s none of that on the DeAutoLED Low Beams. 







duvs182 said:


> I checked Bulb Fact's Test and I think im gonna try Beamtech ( fanless ). No external box, Beam pattern seems to be good and price is good too. I have 2 question :
> 
> 
> 1 - about CANBUS. Do I need a LED with CANBUS on Tiguan 2018 ?
> ...


1.) Yes, or else you’ll get a low beam out error

2.) Halogen bulbs get hotter so even with the fan it’s still cooler than a halogen. I think the point of the fan is to keep the air circulating and not stay in one place and heat up. 

Are you sure the Beamtechs are canbus? The “external box” AKA “driver” is what is used for the canbus system. That’s why canbus bulbs use them.


----------



## cfdp (Jun 25, 2016)

Dizzlez said:


> I really don't know about that Bulb Fact's Test but in Real World, compared to the stock halogens. Its definitely brighter than 18%, 18% is barely even noticeable. And this chart is skewed, they do not tell you which size, vehicle, housing is used. Every LED Kit will perform differently depending on headlight housing and design. For example, I have a BeamTech Fanless LED Kit that is listed as 49% brighter. Than stock halogens, I drive this car almost everyday day as a commuter car, and compared to what I see with the Nineo LED Kit, the Nineo LED Kit is definitely brighter than the BeamTech LED Kit. So I wouldnt even place my bet on this chart. The BeamTech LED Kit is installed in a 2016 Chevy Sonic which are circular housing and our VW Tiguan is almost squarish.
> 
> But regards to adjusting them, I just need to find a flat surface and a wall. As mentioned, its pretty hard to find where I live live.


Hey Dizzlez! The BulbFacts chart is real world tests, used in a MK5 VW Jetta Reflector headlight, H7 size. You can find some details on the testing here: http://bulbfacts.com/how-we-test/. I plan to create a video in the future so people can better understand how we get our results. You are correct though, every kit will perform differently in different vehicles, different weather, etc., but the basis of BulbFacts is to give people a good idea of how a kit will perform compared to the others. I have tested the bulbs/kits in a MK6 Jetta housing (different beam), and a few kits in a Honda Accord (different bulb size), and the results are all very similar. As BulbFacts grows, I will be doing more and more applications, allowing people to know even better how they might perform in their specific car. For now though the budget only allows to purchase so many kits, as the wife already wants to kill me 
Keep in mind too that I have noticed kits on Amazon seem to be confused a lot, and these 'brands' have many different types, but no brand name, only a reference to how many total lumens, 'super bright', etc.

The Beamtech is a good kit though with a very good beam pattern, but compared to the DeAuto LED, it gets blown out of the water. I was shocked myself by how bright the DeAuto kit was, and havn't found anything brighter yet (except their HID). If you guys want any stats on how those compare let me know. I am working on a video comparing their LED kit to their HID, and a stock halogen, and I'll post back once it's complete.
Go Beamtech if you want a quick cheap drop in kit, and go DeAuto if you want a SUPERB low-beam headlight upgrade for reflectors. 
Heat wasn't an issue for the Beamtech, but I only ran tests at room temperature, and it was around 160F. Not enough to cause harm, but I can't say for sure in higher temp scenarios. Having a fan is the way to go, and from what I can tell DeAuto's is a high quality unit. The Beamtech's will throw an error also on most CAN-BUS as it's a very low wattage, as well as cause radio interference, which annoyed the crap out of me and had to take them out.

Feel free to ask anything else you guys, I'm totally open and want to help as much as possible!


----------



## PeteC (Jun 13, 2013)

Wow! Good to see a famous Youtuber replying here!  I watched so many videos from you already, well done and keep up the good work! The World has to know when it comes to LED and HID versus halogens. 

So at the moment, what is the top 3 LED brands and products would you recommend for us Tiguan owners with halogen headlights?


----------



## duvs182 (Aug 5, 2009)

anyone known the exact color temp of the DRL to match with LED H7 bulb ? I suppose it's near 6000K. I gonna check with a light meter but im on vacation now and don't have access to a light meter. When I'll be back at my job I'll take one to check it.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

duvs182 said:


> anyone known the exact color temp of the DRL to match with LED H7 bulb ? I suppose it's near 6000K. I gonna check with a light meter but im on vacation now and don't have access to a light meter. When I'll be back at my job I'll take one to check it.


It's around 5500k. That's the color temp VW and Audi use for all their LED DRLs and full led low beams. 

If you have a light meter it'd be awesome to know the exact color temp though 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## cfdp (Jun 25, 2016)

PeteC said:


> Wow! Good to see a famous Youtuber replying here!  I watched so many videos from you already, well done and keep up the good work! The World has to know when it comes to LED and HID versus halogens.
> 
> So at the moment, what is the top 3 LED brands and products would you recommend for us Tiguan owners with halogen headlights?


Haha thanks PeteC, if your talking about me I'm far from famous and just enjoy helping people buy the right stuff for their cars 
Regarding the top 3, it really depends on where your going to install them (low or high beams, reflector/dipped or projector, fogs, etc). For now I just have reflector test results up. If your looking for low-beams, which most people do, it would be #1 DeAuto by a mile, literally, #2 Hikari Ultra, very good, and #3 Katana still good. The other kits are great, and I like the DWVO for their switch between white and yellow. Just this morning it happen to be very foggy and I thought those would come in handy. I'm going to get a full review done on these kits soon.
I have some new kits that just came in, and plan to order more too soon (from Amazon). Eventually I'll start purchasing the 'premium' major brand kits like PIAA, Morimoto, etc. to see how they stack up.



duvs182 said:


> anyone known the exact color temp of the DRL to match with LED H7 bulb ? I suppose it's near 6000K. I gonna check with a light meter but im on vacation now and don't have access to a light meter. When I'll be back at my job I'll take one to check it.


I can tell you the DeAuto LED kit we tested right at 5700k. The Amazon kits I noticed almost all claim 6000k, but in fact are always higher by a little or a lot, with some over 7000k like the Beamtech fan version. Lot of blue there.



D3Audi said:


> It's around 5500k. That's the color temp VW and Audi use for all their LED DRLs and full led low beams.
> 
> If you have a light meter it'd be awesome to know the exact color temp though
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I'd be curious to know too D3Audi thanks!


----------



## duvs182 (Aug 5, 2009)

So I had time to check yesterday night I got the light meter ...here is my result...DRL measure at about 2 feets or 1 inch = 6500k center halogen = 3200 K . If a place the meter not at the center of DRL, I got between 5500 and 6500 K. But center is 6500 K.


----------



## Gerryflo (Aug 5, 2011)

*3000k led*

hey deAutoled do you guys have any 3000k led H8 bulbs?
Living in canada and in a snow storm the yellow fogs help alot! 
thanks in advance for info.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Gerryflo said:


> hey deAutoled do you guys have any 3000k led H8 bulbs?
> Living in canada and in a snow storm the yellow fogs help alot!
> thanks in advance for info.


Thanks for the question. We suggest purchasing our white fog LED kit and then installing yellow film. You will still have yellow lens with a yellow LED bulb due to it reflecting - all LEDs are white and covered with a yellow film to get that hyper yellow look so it is much better to just place the film over your lens.

The good thing about our LED is that it is a true white and when you place the yellow film over the lens it will look hyper-yellow. Many people that install yellow film with the cheaper LEDs have a green light which looks terrible.

Here are some photos with film:



























And all info if it is lost in the thread to where to purchase:
*Low beam LEDs (H7):*
http://deautokey.com/product/h7-led...or-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta

*High Beam LEDs (H7):*
http://deautokey.com/product/h7-high-beam-leds-for-the-volkswagen-mk6-jetta

*Fog LEDs (H11):*
http://deautokey.com/product/tiguan-complete-led-fog-light-kit

*Front turns (BAU15S):*
http://deautokey.com/product/bright-amber-turn-signals-h16-psy24w-osram-fits-tiguan

*ALL LEDs:*
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-tiguan-all-years-trims


----------



## Gerryflo (Aug 5, 2011)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Thanks for the question. We suggest purchasing our white fog LED kit and then installing yellow film. You will still have yellow lens with a yellow LED bulb due to it reflecting - all LEDs are white and covered with a yellow film to get that hyper yellow look so it is much better to just place the film over your lens.
> 
> The good thing about our LED is that it is a true white and when you place the yellow film over the lens it will look hyper-yellow. Many people that install yellow film with the cheaper LEDs have a green light which looks terrible.
> 
> ...


awesome thanks ill be purchasing from you guys shortly


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Gerryflo said:


> awesome thanks ill be purchasing from you guys shortly


Thanks - with the yellow against the white headlight you can really see how much further our LEDs shine past your headlights due to the yellow popping more against the white. You will love the look and how much visibility you gain while NOT blinding other drivers which is the best part.


We just want to share this to show the cut-off (bottom light of course is our fogs and you can see the clean cut-off and high concentration of light it creates on sides and down road):


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Thanks - we would agree with the light temps you are saying - they are not going to be too high as 6k+ limits visibility - you want white but not so much blue.
> 
> We have officially switched the adapters back and thanks to D3Audi we just learned that some of the Tiguan models use the H7 adapter with indented tabs - that is a big difference. We only normally seen this setup in the CC. If we include this adapter + new twist/lock adapter the install should be a lot easier for everyone.
> 
> We apologize for not noticing this sooner as with VW things change so much between trims/models it is difficult to keep up all the time but we have everything people will need to fix any issues.


So if one to buy a new set of LED's for low beams, it will now have updated adapters to ease the installation process? Would I need to request one when ordering or it is included automatically?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

the_jeep_now said:


> So if one to buy a new set of LED's for low beams, it will now have updated adapters to ease the installation process? Would I need to request one when ordering or it is included automatically?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


It is automatic - it is switched out in all kits and ready to go.

Thank you
:thumbup:


----------



## BlueTempest (Apr 7, 2001)

What about those who already ordered a set? Are these adapters available to be switched out wit the ones we were sent originally? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Do forum members get any discounts?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

BlueTempest said:


> What about those who already ordered a set? Are these adapters available to be switched out wit the ones we were sent originally?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


If you are having any issues with your kit and do not have the adapters that lock when turning right please email [email protected] for a new set - they can help you quickly.



the_jeep_now said:


> Do forum members get any discounts?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


We have deals through email and our website banner:
http://deautokey.com/mailing-list-sign-up

current sales are normally posted here:
http://deautokey.com/discounts

And sometimes exclusive deals on their FB:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/deAutoLED

If you have any questions you can email [email protected]

Thank you


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

*Update*

Got the new retainer clip today and now the LED installs into the housing just like the halogen bulb. 

Some things to note: 

It appears that VW shaved down the metal tabs and bumps to fit into the Tiguan housing. Look at this photo - DeAutoLED's tabs are slightly wider. And the bumps are slightly bigger.









So you need to grind down both tabs and humps just a little so it matches the OEM halogen retainer clip. 

In this photo the right tab has been grinded down, left side still needs to be done.









The best part about this new retainer is that it's bigger than the old one, so there's back pressure from the base of the fan which keeps the retainer pushed up against the h7 adapter base. 








This means you can hold the fan and install the entire bulb itself and twist it by twisting the fan until it clocks in. Just like halogen. SO MUCH EASIER!! 

Check out my video I just did and you can see for yourself that it twists in by holding the bulb fan. Just like twisting in the halogen. Once it's installed you hear it click in and it doesn't move at all. So you can insert the driver and wires without fear of knocking the LED bulb out of the socket either.

The video got cut short at the end but you get the idea haha. 

https://youtu.be/LVeNKWUP25g

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

D3Audi said:


> *Update*
> 
> Got the new retainer clip today and now the LED installs into the housing just like the halogen bulb.
> 
> ...


This sounds great. Now (for the first time) I am seriously considering this "upgrade" Am I correct in assuming that you tried the new adapter without grinding down the tabs? If this is actually necessary (it doesn't fit), it would be nice if it was included in the design. Anyway, the one step install (like a standard H7) makes this upgrade sound a lot better. Where I live it is about 110 degrees in the shade - there is no way I will spend a few hours in my garage futzing around with a frustrating installation. Quick and easy, I can handle.

Have Fun!

Don

P.S. From your description, I noted that there is a fan. Might it be a good idea to "ventilate" the rear cover of the headlight assembly for cooling? Just a thought.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

JSWTDI09 said:


> This sounds great. Now (for the first time) I am seriously considering this "upgrade" Am I correct in assuming that you tried the new adapter without grinding down the tabs? If this is actually necessary (it doesn't fit), it would be nice if it was included in the design. Anyway, the one step install (like a standard H7) makes this upgrade sound a lot better. Where I live it is about 110 degrees in the shade - there is no way I will spend a few hours in my garage futzing around with a frustrating installation. Quick and easy, I can handle.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> ...


Yeah I did try for quite awhile and there was no getting it in there without trimming the tabs and the bump. Trimming down the tabs wasn't hard at all though. After the trimming it locked right into the housing like the OEM halogen. 

Yeah I was concerned about that also, I think DeAutoLED says it will be fine so I'm leaving the dust cap on. I think the fan is just to circulate air. But I'm not 100% sure.

Hopefully DeAutoLED can chime in and give a definitive answer about the fan and dust covers.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## PeteC (Jun 13, 2013)

D3Audi said:


> It appears that VW shaved down the metal tabs and bumps to fit into the Tiguan housing. Look at this photo - DeAutoLED's tabs are slightly wider. And the bumps are slightly bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, the good news, we are almost there in terms of installation and that is actually a great news! 
The bad news, I live in in a high rise apartment complex, and I don't have access to a grinder. How hard the metal is? Can it be cut with something else, i.e. more common tool?

Finally, I can't believe my eyes, do you think VW had to cut each retainer clip during their manufacturing process? Or have they ordered these retainers like this? Looks very unprofessional and unbelievable at the same time. I will disassemble mine over the weekend and will compare with your photos.

One day, I will buy these LEDs, but not yet.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

PeteC said:


> Okay, the good news, we are almost there in terms of installation and that is actually a great news!
> The bad news, I live in in a high rise apartment complex, and I don't have access to a grinder. How hard the metal is? Can it be cut with something else, i.e. more common tool?
> 
> Finally, I can't believe my eyes, do you think VW had to cut each retainer clip during their manufacturing process? Or have they ordered these retainers like this? Looks very unprofessional and unbelievable at the same time. I will disassemble mine over the weekend and will compare with your photos.
> ...


The metal isn’t very thick. It’s actually a softer metal it seems too. I don’t think sand paper would be enough, hard to say. . You could probably file it down with a metal file. 

Or, this sounds crazy, you could grind them down by rubbing them on pavement. It’d be the same as using a grinding wheel like I did. Just a little more work. You’d just look like an idiot doing it in the parking lot hahaha. But if it works that’s all that matters. LOL.

And yeah it’s odd, I don’t think they shaved it down themselves, but they designed an adapter for the new Tiguan that’s more “shaved” down than their older adapters with the bumps. This is typical VW. Everything has to be different and it makes aftermarket so much more confusing and difficult. Luckily shaving the tabs on the aftermarket adapters fix the problem and make them work like oem. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

whoa, my retainers look nothing like that. mine have way less material and the ears have no bumps on them. maybe that's why i cant get them to seat without having play. I need a pair of those


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

PeteC said:


> Okay, the good news, we are almost there in terms of installation and that is actually a great news!
> The bad news, I live in in a high rise apartment complex, and I don't have access to a grinder. How hard the metal is? Can it be cut with something else, i.e. more common tool?


It might take a little longer but I don't have a grinder either, I plan to just use a file. I suspect this adapter is made of aluminum and that should be easy to file. However a good file should work just fine even if it is steel.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for posting all the info.

It seems that VW is using a modified CC adapter to hold their H7 bulb. Out of all the odd setups and things we seen VW do with lighting this has to be up there. We are happy this was caught as what we can guess we just turned/locked and it fits into place without the grinding down of the adapter which is probably still possible as many have these installed without doing this.

If you do order now they will include the adapter that locks correctly now so you won't have any issues with it turning/locking and it will include the metal adapters.

Thank you
:thumbup:


----------



## PeteC (Jun 13, 2013)

I copied this from another thread, because it fits better here.



D3Audi said:


> oh I see what you mean. It's still a weird design for low beam sockets. It's one of the most complicated halogen low beam socket designs I've ever seen actually. So when going aftermarket it just further complicates it. Not much you can do about it. With the way the socket is designed it would probably be difficult to make an adapter that works identical to oem.
> 
> And seriously check the H7 high beams. They just pop in and out. Super easy to change even an LED or HID bulb in them. No reason the low beams can't be the same. Typical VW.
> 
> ...


You were absolutely right! I checked today the high beam socket and it is a pop in/pop out. There are three little clamps holding the bulb in its place. 
I also checked the low beam socket. 

Here is a photo of the original VW retainer clip:








And here is the photo of the VW halogen headlight low beam socket:








Crazy!

What I did today, I bought a cheap H7 LED bulb from eBay to try it out before I invest more money in the deAutoLED kit. Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Pair-H7-1150W-172500LM-LED-Headlight-KIT-Philips-White-Beam-Low-Beam-5000H/132660277286?_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20160908105057%26meid%3D08933dfc42574a14bebd28ff305afddb%26pid%3D100675%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D15%26sd%3D132660277286%26itm%3D132660277286&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci%3Af3f512e7-9fbd-11e8-83b2-74dbd1807b44%7Cparentrq%3A386b535f1650a9cca086a93cfffbe21b%7Ciid%3A1
I put them into the high beam socket. It was also a challenge, because the LED bulb's black collar is way thicker than than the halogen's. I had to pull up those little clamps with a pliers, because the LED bulb was always popping out from the socket.
But now is in and I can see the difference! Of course this is just temporary.
Here is the photo:









I had to do this, because I am based in Australia and deAutoLED is in the US, so I have to make sure I don't end up with any issues if i order from them.

Thanks D3Audi for your support!


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Getting mine on Thursday. Hopefully they're worth all the hype and $135.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Can these H7 LED bulbs be used in projector headlights?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

the_jeep_now said:


> Getting mine on Thursday. Hopefully they're worth all the hype and $135.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Thank you for the support. We would not sell these if we did not think they were worth the time and effort to install. We are NOT here to make a quick buck by selling random LEDs. We actually care what you install in your car, how it looks and that you are 100% happy.



the_jeep_now said:


> Can these H7 LED bulbs be used in projector headlights?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


These will not - we are currently working on a set for projectors (we cannot say much more right now).

The LED H7 now is for the reflectors.

We suggest our H7 HID for projectors - these are the best on the market in terms of working correctly and brightness. They are UV coated Bulb. And the HID ballast works perfectly:
Ignites in cold and hot weather
Low voltage (coming home feature / unlocking car etc.)
NO Relay required
NO need to turn off any Daytime Running light functions
No nee to code or alter your car to make our HID kits work

*Link:*
http://deautokey.com/product/h7-hid...7-including-but-not-limited-helix-ed-s-spyder

Thank you


----------



## islandboy27 (Aug 14, 2018)

Just put my deAutoLED into my Tig. I like them so far, real test comes tonight when it gets dark. Installation was a little tricky. I ended up super glueing the metal bracket to the plastic H7 adapter and that made all the difference. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

islandboy27 said:


> Just put my deAutoLED into my Tig. I like them so far, real test comes tonight when it gets dark. Installation was a little tricky. I ended up super glueing the metal bracket to the plastic H7 adapter and that made all the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you have to trim the adapter - did you have the smooth or ones with tabs on them? 

You could have removed the plastic adapter / installed metal then twist plastic back on for an easier install. See the install tip:
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...m-Tiguan&p=112450581&viewfull=1#post112450581


----------



## islandboy27 (Aug 14, 2018)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Did you have to trim the adapter - did you have the smooth or ones with tabs on them?
> 
> You could have removed the plastic adapter / installed metal then twist plastic back on for an easier install. See the install tip:
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...m-Tiguan&p=112450581&viewfull=1#post112450581


I should have watched that video first. Lol. I had the smooth adapters. Install was still quick and easy. Very nice light output and spread. Crisp cutoff. I’m glad I got these. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Got mine yesterday and looks like I have to trim adapters 










Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## islandboy27 (Aug 14, 2018)

the_jeep_now said:


> Got mine yesterday and looks like I have to trim adapters
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You didn’t get 2 sets of adapters? I got 2 sets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

islandboy27 said:


> You didn’t get 2 sets of adapters? I got 2 sets.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What do you mean by two sets? There is also a black plastic adapter that is attached to the bulb if that's what you're referring to. 

I thought deautokey shaved the sides on updated metal adapters for any new orders unless I misunderstood post above.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## islandboy27 (Aug 14, 2018)

the_jeep_now said:


> What do you mean by two sets? There is also a black plastic adapter that is attached to the bulb if that's what you're referring to.
> 
> I thought deautokey shaved the sides on updated metal adapters for any new orders unless I misunderstood post above.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


I received 2 sets of metal adapters. One with bumps on the side and one without. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

islandboy27 said:


> I received 2 sets of metal adapters. One with bumps on the side and one without.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll double check the box but I definitely only saw one set.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

the_jeep_now said:


> I'll double check the box but I definitely only saw one set.


You only need one set - *IF* is is the right set.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

the_jeep_now said:


> I'll double check the box but I definitely only saw one set.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


I confirm there are 2 sets of metal retainers, old style and new OEM style. I tried to install as is with new OEM style and it was a no go. 5 min with the file and it went smooth like butter. The other side was even faster as I knew what I was doing. 

Once all connected everything was tucked inside the housing. Let me tell you these suckers are bright. I went for a quick test drive around the block and these bulbs illuminate the road like no tomorrow. There were a few incoming cars and none flashed their lights at me so I didn't touch the adjustment for now.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

the_jeep_now said:


> I confirm there are 2 sets of metal retainers, old style and new OEM style. I tried to install as is with new OEM style and it was a no go. 5 min with the file and it went smooth like butter. The other side was even faster as I knew what I was doing.
> 
> Once all connected everything was tucked inside the housing. Let me tell you these suckers are bright. I went for a quick test drive around the block and these bulbs illuminate the road like no tomorrow. There were a few incoming cars and none flashed their lights at me so I didn't touch the adjustment for now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Thank you for taking the time to leave this feedback and support. We are happy to hear you are enjoying your LEDs. 

We know there is a lot of talk about adapter etc. but once you install this LEDs you will be happy you took the time as it really helps your visibility while driving. 

We are also going to look into shaving down the adapters prior to shipping to make the install easier for everyone.

:thumbup:


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

deAutoLED.com said:


> We are also going to look into shaving down the adapters prior to shipping to make the install easier for everyone.


I just ordered the H7 LEDs (and LED fogs). Have you started shaving down the adapters yet, or will I have to file them down myself? I am not in a big hurry since it will not be cool enough here for me to work on my car for at least a few weeks .... just in case you would like to start with mine.
.
Thanks for the Labor Day sale! (saved me almost $60)

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I just ordered the H7 LEDs (and LED fogs). Have you started shaving down the adapters yet, or will I have to file them down myself? I am not in a big hurry since it will not be cool enough here for me to work on my car for at least a few weeks .... just in case you would like to start with mine.
> .
> Thanks for the Labor Day sale! (saved me almost $60)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the support. The team have shaved down to match OEM adapter so you are set.

Anyone interested in sales just sign up:
http://deautokey.com/mailing-list-sign-up

I'm not sure if the team is going to give me the sale to post on the vortex or not!

:thumbup:


----------



## Jonmike (Aug 16, 2018)

Does that mean it's more plug and play now than before?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicrom (Jul 3, 2018)

How can I go about ordering these new style clips? I purchased the H7 LEDs for my 2018 Tiguan and keep having problems with them falling out of the housing with the clips that came with them.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

To avoid any confusion the special adapters is only specific to the 2018+ Tiguan and with the LED model - you can use the OEM adapters for the HID for the 2018+ Tiguan.

We have some emails and feel there is so much info that it really can become confusing.

*For the LEDs for Tiguan 2018+ it requires the special adapters and we include them now:*
http://deautokey.com/product/h7-led...or-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta

*For the HID for Tiguan 2018+ you use OEM adapters:*
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-tiguan-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit

Thanks everyone for the support and coming to us for help. We are always here to help our customers.

:thumbup:



Jonmike said:


> Does that mean it's more plug and play now than before?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


They are much easier to install as the aftermarket adapter matches the OEM one much better now so it does allow our customers to have a better experience with our product which is what we always want.

Thank for the question.
:thumbup:



Nicrom said:


> How can I go about ordering these new style clips? I purchased the H7 LEDs for my 2018 Tiguan and keep having problems with them falling out of the housing with the clips that came with them.


No need to order them - if you placed an order and did not receive the right adapter just email [email protected] for the correct set.

The correct set ships now with every order.

Thank you


----------



## corcio89 (Aug 28, 2014)

socialD said:


> LED bulbs don't perform well in halogen low beam headlight housings. Get HID or retrofit the LED housing.


My wife and I just got an SE Tiguan and the lighting is something I want to upgrade asap. However, I don't see any OEM replicas or anybody who has retrofitted headlights on the Tiguan yet. I did it before with my MK6 TDI Sportwagen and it was a pain. I wonder if any manufacturer will come out with replicas. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

corcio89 said:


> My wife and I just got an SE Tiguan and the lighting is something I want to upgrade asap. However, I don't see any OEM replicas or anybody who has retrofitted headlights on the Tiguan yet. I did it before with my MK6 TDI Sportwagen and it was a pain. I wonder if any manufacturer will come out with replicas.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


There's a thread somewhere on here with some. BEC Autoparts. They're about $700. They seem really good

They are replicas of the SEL - Premium headlights 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## corcio89 (Aug 28, 2014)

D3Audi said:


> There's a thread somewhere on here with some. BEC Autoparts. They're about $700. They seem really good
> 
> They are replicas of the SEL - Premium headlights
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Awesome I will check it out thanks for the quick response! BTW random question. Is there a way to permanently overwrite the auto start stop feature? It keeps turning on by default. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

corcio89 said:


> Awesome I will check it out thanks for the quick response! BTW random question. Is there a way to permanently overwrite the auto start stop feature? It keeps turning on by default.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Here you go









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## duvs182 (Aug 5, 2009)

-


----------



## PeteC (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi guys!

What do you think about this LED bulb from Philips? Especially the design, which would allow to use the original VW clip to install the bulb. It looks brilliant. 

 https://youtu.be/J7rQ5-szoHw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeteC (Jun 13, 2013)

And here is the link to the website 

 https://www.lumileds.com/news/317/...t-Level-of-White-Light-for-a-More-Stylish-Car


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

PeteC said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> What do you think about this LED bulb from Philips? Especially the design, which would allow to use the original VW clip to install the bulb. It looks brilliant.
> 
> ...


Looks like a good alternative, but when I search their online catalog I don’t see one for the 2018 Tiguan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

I'm running the DEAuto LED's and I'm seeing this error:
Anything to be concerned about?


----------



## duvs182 (Aug 5, 2009)

weird that that error is just on the left side. try to exchange left and right and rescan to see if the problem is in the other side. If yes it seems to be a defective LED driver or LED itself.


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

Loose connection some where in line. I had that with one of their HiD kits.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

duvs182 said:


> try to exchange left and right and rescan to see if the problem is in the other side. If yes it seems to be a defective LED driver or LED itself.


You're right. That's the best way to troubleshoot this.
But just remembering back to that hours spent in my garage trying to get those lights to stay in those adapters, makes me dread thinking about taking them out again.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> You're right. That's the best way to troubleshoot this.
> But just remembering back to that hours spent in my garage trying to get those lights to stay in those adapters, makes me dread thinking about taking them out again.


No need to remove the bulb just check the wires as it could simply be a loose wire. Was there any update?

Thanks


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

deAutoLED.com said:


> No need to remove the bulb just check the wires as it could simply be a loose wire. Was there any update?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, I checked the wires and everything was/is secure. I'm not going to remove the bulbs and switch sides for troubleshooting simply due to the difficulty I had with the adapters when initially installing them. I don't want to go through that again.

I contacted support at deAutoLED and they don't feel it's an issue since there is no indicator on the dash for this error. This was their initial response:



> Hi, it seems that that app will pick it up but this is error free on the dashboard so no errors while driving turn on car etc on dash.


I wrote back that it was registering as a "passive" error and that I was a bit concerned. This was their reply:



> An extra resistor might help in eliminating it but not 100% sure.
> 
> It just will pick up all LEDs normally.


It stopped there. I get the impression that they don't think it's an issue and therefore not willing to offer any more help than to say an extra resistor may help - or may not.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> Yes, I checked the wires and everything was/is secure. I'm not going to remove the bulbs and switch sides for troubleshooting simply due to the difficulty I had with the adapters when initially installing them. I don't want to go through that again.
> 
> I contacted support at deAutoLED and they don't feel it's an issue since there is no indicator on the dash for this error. This was their initial response:
> 
> ...


Is it just one side as it seems that others said it is simply a loose connection so they feel switching the driver will fix it. An extra resistor is plug and play box same size as the driver and nothing extra you'd have to do but they don't feel it is necessary as many have this same setup without issue so it has to be a bad driver or simple loose connection since everything works.

Other than the code on this app it all works 100%?


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

^Using a resistor for the low Beams might not be such a good idea imho. Resistors get wayy too hot and it's best to avoid them at all costs when it comes to aftermarket lighting. Especially near the plastic headlight housing. 

@i_am_sam_i_am are you using OBDeleven? I have Carista and no errors showed up last time I checked - however Carista isn't as in depth as other code readers. I'm curious why it would trigger a code for the computer, but not on the dash. A bit odd. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

D3Audi said:


> ^Using a resistor for the low Beams might not be such a good idea imho. Resistors get wayy too hot and it's best to avoid them at all costs when it comes to aftermarket lighting. Especially near the plastic headlight housing.


It is not a resistor that will get hot. It is the same size/heat as the driver. But after learning more we do not feel this is at all necessary and does seem like a bad connection since everything works as normal.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

deAutoLED.com said:


> It is not a resistor that will get hot. It is the same size/heat as the driver. But after learning more we do not feel this is at all necessary and does seem like a bad connection since everything works as normal.


Gotcha. I learned my lesson with resistors on my last car so I tread carefully around them. I agree. It might not be a bad connection though. Maybe the voltage on the LEDs isn't a lot less than the halogen so it doesn't trigger a bulb out error on the dash - however it's less than the car desires so it stores an error in the computer? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## duvs182 (Aug 5, 2009)

anyone has a picture of the screw to adjust headlight low beam ? Just need to lower them just a little bit


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

duvs182 said:


> anyone has a picture of the screw to adjust headlight low beam ? Just need to lower them just a little bit


Here ya go. Uses a hex key. Usually there's a black plastic cap on it beforehand that you need to pop off with a flat head screwdriver.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## duvs182 (Aug 5, 2009)

Wow thank you D3Audi for your fast reply !!! Does this adjustment screw is for low beam only or will effect high beam too ?


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

duvs182 said:


> Wow thank you D3Audi for your fast reply !!! Does this adjustment screw is for low beam only or will effect high beam too ?


Unfortunately the high beam and low beam are adjusted together. I have been trying to look but I don't think there's a way to separate them. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Is it just one side as it seems that others said it is simply a loose connection so they feel switching the driver will fix it.


Yes, the error is only on one side. Again, I ensured all connections were secure.



deAutoLED.com said:


> ... but they don't feel it is necessary as many have this same setup without issue so it has to be a bad driver or simple loose connection since everything works.


Yes, obviously it's a bad something. The connections are all secure so I believe the issue lies in the driver. And since "many have this same setup without issue", I would've expected Support to recognize there is an issue with my setup and offer a bit more help than they did.




D3Audi said:


> @i_am_sam_i_am are you using OBDeleven? I'm curious why it would trigger a code for the computer, but not on the dash. A bit odd.


Yes, I'm using OBDEleven. I'm not sure either why it's not registering on the dash. Sadly, I've attempted to clear the fault and it always comes back.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> Yes, the error is only on one side. Again, I ensured all connections were secure.
> 
> 
> Yes, obviously it's a bad something. The connections are all secure so I believe the issue lies in the driver. And since "many have this same setup without issue", I would've expected Support to recognize there is an issue with my setup and offer a bit more help than they did.
> ...



Ok then were you able to switch the driver from one side to another to see if the issue follows? We never had any updates to go from there. All we are pointing out to avoid confusion with people reading as they received emails about this is that you are using a scanning device and doesn't seem to be an issue with the bulb itself or with any errors on the dash so that is why they want to try to at least troubleshoot. Our lifetime warranty has you covered but simply saying we never seen a problem is just being truthful as we try to figure out the problem and never said we could not help with another product if you feel you tried everything else.

Thank you


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Ok then were you able to switch the driver from one side to another to see if the issue follows?


I haven't done this simply because the thought of removing these bulbs and going through the installation process again triggers the flashbacks of the initial installation. The hours spent trying to keep the bulb seated in the adapters while they continually fall out every time I tried to twist them into place. The gum tape that I eventually resorted to just to keep the adapters attached will need to come off and be reapplied, and my wife will spend the day covering the children's ears while I curse VW for not including LED lights on the R-Line trim.

The initial installation was terrible. I hate the thought of having to take out both bulbs and go through it again.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> I haven't done this simply because the thought of removing these bulbs and going through the installation process again triggers the flashbacks of the initial installation. The hours spent trying to keep the bulb seated in the adapters while they continually fall out every time I tried to twist them into place. The gum tape that I eventually resorted to just to keep the adapters attached will need to come off and be reapplied, and my wife will spend the day covering the children's ears while I curse VW for not including LED lights on the R-Line trim.
> 
> The initial installation was terrible. I hate the thought of having to take out both bulbs and go through it again.


We apologize about the install process - everyone installation will vary and understand what you mean but this is unfortunately the nature of the VW adapter.

You do not have to remove the bulb from the housing. You only have to switch drivers and this will tell you if it is the driver or just a bad connection.

Keep us updated as we have not had any email updates and why we wanted to reach out on the forum so if you email we can help you quickly also. 

Thanks


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

deAutoLED.com said:


> We apologize about the install process - everyone installation will vary and understand what you mean but this is unfortunately the nature of the VW adapter.
> 
> You do not have to remove the bulb from the housing. You only have to switch drivers and this will tell you if it is the driver or just a bad connection.
> 
> ...


Switching the adapters isn't an option either as I utilized the double-sided tape to secure the drivers.

With regard to email updates, the last email I received from Support read as follows:



> We do not feel you should have an issue if it is not related to other issues.
> An extra resistor might help in eliminating it but not 100% sure.
> 
> It just will pick up all LEDs normally.


That was it. I didn't get the impression they felt it was worthy of any further attention.


----------



## tigvolks (Jul 19, 2018)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> Switching the adapters isn't an option either as I utilized the double-sided tape to secure the drivers.
> 
> With regard to email updates, the last email I received from Support read as follows:
> 
> ...


So much for this:


deAutoLED.com said:


> *Customer Service is our #1 Priority - We care what you install in your car!*


If I was you i_am_sam_i_am I'd return them if they would even do that since it sounds like once you buy they don't care their LEDs are flawless you are at fault.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> Switching the adapters isn't an option either as I utilized the double-sided tape to secure the drivers.
> 
> With regard to email updates, the last email I received from Support read as follows:
> 
> ...


That really isn't how we felt and wanted to reply to have an update and see if anything changed.

The 3m tape are more tacky so you can use pressure to lift them and they will be just as sticky. We can send another set of 3m tape to you. The team sent out an email and if you confirm info they can help you with a new set of 3m tape.

Our reply doesn't make sense without your question and only want to share that this reply stemmed from the question you had about this fault causing any other issues with your car or at the dealer:
"We do not feel you should have an issue if it is not related to other issues."

Then since there was no other info we said this but was honest that we are not sure without trying:
"An extra resistor might help in eliminating it but not 100% sure."

And our final comment was referring to most LEDs being picked up as errors when scanned with VCDs or other programs but ensuring you that there is never an error on the dash or cause any other issues like you were asking:
"It just will pick up all LEDs normally."

We do reply to many many emails and feel maybe the reply was a bit rushed so we do apologize.



tigvolks said:


> So much for this:
> 
> 
> If I was you i_am_sam_i_am I'd return them if they would even do that since it sounds like once you buy they don't care their LEDs are flawless you are at fault.


We are sorry you feel it sounds this way but we can tell you now it is the opposite of how we feel.

We are trying to troubleshooting as it is difficult to say as we never seen the issue but we feel it would be good to have the info out here for anyone reading.


----------



## cfdp (Jun 25, 2016)

PeteC said:


> And here is the link to the website
> 
> https://www.lumileds.com/news/317/...t-Level-of-White-Light-for-a-More-Stylish-Car
> 
> ...


I'll be testing the Philips Ultinon Essential kit soon as I had some other requests, but I can tell you the Philips Xtreme Ultinon kit doesn't even compare to DeAuto:
http://bulbfacts.com/led-kits/chart/#premium









For anybody interested. I'm trying to buy more 'Premium' kits and add them as I can afford it.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Really great - while it doesn't seem like a lot that extra light on the road is going to really be useful during the darker winter and we have many people switching from the cheaper LEDs to ours and they are not looking back. It is really nice to see 3rd party to recognize what we offer vs these major brands we see thrown around here. Thank you

:thumbup:


----------



## Vpolyzos (Dec 3, 2018)

*2018 Tiguan Sel 4motion R Line (Question)*

Hello everyone just got my new 2018 Tiguan R line I want to put leds for my headlights got any good links where to get a pair? I’m new to this forum 

Thank you!


----------



## Audib517 (Feb 3, 2015)

*2019 Tiguan se OEM headlight to OEM LED headlight conversion possible???*

Hi, I purchased a 2019 vw Tiguan se 4motion for a great deal but was wondering has anyone swapped out their oem headlights for the OEM LED headlights that was offered on the SEL model? Is it a simple plug and play? And would the 2018 LED headlights fit on the 2019?


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

Congrats on the Tig. OEM replacements are insanely expensive still. To the point it would have been worth buying the SEL alone for the headlights.

There are a few long threads in here that cover LED bulb replacement as well as an aftermarket option for full LED housings. 

Lots of folks have had great luck with the Deautokey HID and LED kits. The aftermarket housing are still problematic and not enough out in the wild yet.


----------



## 19TIG (Dec 30, 2018)

*LED parts list*



Audib517 said:


> Hi, I purchased a 2019 vw Tiguan se 4motion for a great deal but was wondering has anyone swapped out their oem headlights for the OEM LED headlights that was offered on the SEL model? Is it a simple plug and play? And would the 2018 LED headlights fit on the 2019?


Check out the parts list for the LED lights (scroll to the bottom for the LED assembly, you can compare the Halogen at the top): https://www.vwpartssolutions.com/v-...--2-0l-l4-gas/electrical--headlamp-components

It's not just swapping the headlight assemblies, there are controllers and other pieces too, You're looking at about $4k of parts, even with the discount on OEM pieces.


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

You need FULL LED Headlamp 5NL-941-082 and 5NL-941-081. This headlamp need connect to headlamp ECU 3Q0907338C (you need buy this ECU). To BCM ECU need connect suspension level sensor. 
Halogen headlamps connected direct to BCM ECU. LED HEADLAMP connected to headlamp ECU.


----------



## Audib517 (Feb 3, 2015)

Vasia01 said:


> You need FULL LED Headlamp 5NL-941-082 and 5NL-941-081. This headlamp need connect to headlamp ECU 3Q0907338C (you need buy this ECU). To BCM ECU need connect suspension level sensor.
> Halogen headlamps connected direct to BCM ECU. LED HEADLAMP connected to headlamp ECU.


Thank you!, are there any DIY on this forum that relates to this? Also which the ECU will it cause any other issues?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Audib517 said:


> Thank you!, are there any DIY on this forum that relates to this? Also which the ECU will it cause any other issues?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


After instaling headlight ECU (4B), you need change adaptation in BCM (09) ECU. This retrofit is not PLUG and PLAY. Halogen headlight has 10pin connector, LED - 14 pin connector. Better buy USED parts (headlight and headlight ECU) from Tiguan Sel-premium, no need programming. NOT used parts need programming (VCP cable). This is big project. I changed one time Halogen to LED.


----------



## pbrowne (Dec 1, 2014)

The VW OEM LED headlight assembly for the SEL-P costs $1,999 each.


----------



## Audib517 (Feb 3, 2015)

pbrowne said:


> The VW OEM LED headlight assembly for the SEL-P costs $1,999 each.


Yep I know lol but I have seen some used ones with complete assembly for cheaper but I don’t think it’s worth the stress lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeteC (Jun 13, 2013)

*2019 Tiguan se OEM headlight to OEM LED headlight conversion possible???*



Audib517 said:


> Hi, I purchased a 2019 vw Tiguan se 4motion for a great deal but was wondering has anyone swapped out their oem headlights for the OEM LED headlights that was offered on the SEL model? Is it a simple plug and play? And would the 2018 LED headlights fit on the 2019?


I had the same situation as you, but a year earlier. Bought the mid level Tiguan, which came with everything except the LED headlights.

When I looked around, these were the options:
1. replace it with OEM LED headlight - very expensive as others mentioned too and needs lots of coding and fiddle, cost $4000 minimum
2. replace it with OEM LED headlight bought from a car wrecker - cost less than original, but you need to be lucky to get a perfect intact set 
3. replace it with aftermarket LED headlight assembly (from Aliexpress) - cost half as OEM, but it is not reliable, you can run in to all sort of issues.
4. put LED bulbs into the halogen headlight - I went with this option, actually replaced all front lights with LED bulbs: low beam, high beam, fog lights and indicators. (The problem with this is that aftermarket LED bulbs for low beam are not road legal yet in Australia.) Cost around $6-700 altogether, I highly recommend deautoLED for buying the bulbs from.

This year, VW came out with a "basic" LED headlight, which sits between the halogen headlight and the "mid" LED light in terms of price and features and I am looking at that as a possible option for replacement, but I have no prices yet.

 https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20181226/191374ef7b34e33c0975f12887ef46a3.jpg


----------



## theACN (Oct 20, 2017)

Link doesn't work


----------



## Audib517 (Feb 3, 2015)

Ok so it’s the two LED headlights and the ECU headlight range control correct? That’s all?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeteC (Jun 13, 2013)

Vpolyzos said:


> Hello everyone just got my new 2018 Tiguan R line I want to put leds for my headlights got any good links where to get a pair? I’m new to this forum
> 
> Thank you!


You have an R line without factory LEDs? That is odd.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

PeteC said:


> You have an R line without factory LEDs? That is odd.


SEL trim line.

It’s most definitely odd that with all the other exterior modifications/upgrades they added to the R Line, that they didn’t upgrade the headlights.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> SEL trim line.
> 
> It’s most definitely odd that with all the other exterior modifications/upgrades they added to the R Line, that they didn’t upgrade the headlights.


They wanna upsell people to the SEL-P trim. . I wish it was like in Europe. You basically add whatever options you want from a base model. No nonsense trim package options. Just individual options. But if it were that way VW would make a lot less money in the US which is why they don't do it. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Audib517 (Feb 3, 2015)

I contacted deauto LED and they were asking if my oem h7 halogen bulb as a adapter. I have a 2019 vw Tiguan se 4motion. I’m not sure where to find the adapter if I have one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jiggie2 (Aug 28, 2017)

Audib517 said:


> I contacted deauto LED and they were asking if my oem h7 halogen bulb as a adapter. I have a 2019 vw Tiguan se 4motion. I’m not sure where to find the adapter if I have one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We don’t have an adapter. I have a 19se as well and I’ve spoke with a few people on the tiguan owners fb page who have ordered the kits from them and they are the same as the 18. You should be ok if you order an led kit which is plug and play vs the hid kit is a big pita to install if you don’t remove the headlights which requires removing the bumper. Just what I’ve learned hope it helps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Audib517 (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Audib517 (Feb 3, 2015)

Jiggie2 said:


> We don’t have an adapter. I have a 19se as well and I’ve spoke with a few people on the tiguan owners fb page who have ordered the kits from them and they are the same as the 18. You should be ok if you order an led kit which is plug and play vs the hid kit is a big pita to install if you don’t remove the headlights which requires removing the bumper. Just what I’ve learned hope it helps
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey, so you’re saying we don’t need that black plastic adapter that deautoLED provided? We can just simply use the metal adapter they provide and place it with the led bulb and twist to lock it in place?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattyice703 (Oct 25, 2016)

Just some advice after trying a few iterations of lighting upgrades in my 18 SEL R-line (not premium):
- All require a new h7 clip that allows a larger gauge bulb through it.
- 2 side led - if you go this route, the collar needs to be removable from the driver/bulb in order to get the h7 clip on. The 2 sided led had a very scattered and poorly aimed beam due to it being in a reflector housing. Next!
- 4 sided LED - all the same issues as above, just 2x brighter and blinding AF. You can see everything though, including the inside of the retinas in opposing traffic. Next!
- 5000k HID - ended up going with this. The warm up time is a little annoying, but it's fine. The aim was a bit high due to different focal length, but there is enough adjustment in the housing to compensate. I will warn you, if you dont buy a quality set, there will be flicker. I went through 2 other sets before I just caved and spent some coin. I tried the anti flicker resistors and caps and whatever, they didnt help. 

Bonus- the fogs on the r line do accept pretty much any h8 LED, just make sure you get one with a driver to avoid any error messages. 

Also go back in time and buy the sel-p so we can avoid this nonsense, wish I did! Good luck.


----------



## Capnoats (Feb 5, 2019)

Has anyone adjusted their headlights down after doing the de auto led kit? And if so how? After putting the k02’s on, and the lift, it’s evident I’m blinding the world and don’t want to be that guy.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

Capnoats said:


> Has anyone adjusted their headlights down after doing the de auto led kit? And if so how? After putting the k02’s on, and the lift, it’s evident I’m blinding the world and don’t want to be that guy.


There is an adjustment screw on the housing.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Capnoats said:


> Has anyone adjusted their headlights down after doing the de auto led kit? And if so how? After putting the k02’s on, and the lift, it’s evident I’m blinding the world and don’t want to be that guy.


Not rocket science. The headlights have aim adjustment screws just like every other vehicle sold for road use.


----------



## duvs182 (Aug 5, 2009)

I adjusted them down too. I adjusted the white hex screw. I think I did 2 turn full counterclockwise. seem to be good but I never compared cutoff line before and after...best way is to draw your cutoff line on the wall with halogen installed, then install LED and adjust your headlight to have the same cutoff line. Adjusting this white hex screw will also adjust hight beam in the same time. So adjusting your headlight will adjust your low beam in the high beam together. check this thread there is a picture of the adjustment screw : 

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...nning-LED-bulb-in-the-lower-trim-Tiguan/page8


----------



## Capnoats (Feb 5, 2019)

duvs182 said:


> I adjusted them down too. I adjusted the white hex screw. I think I did 2 turn full counterclockwise. seem to be good but I never compared cutoff line before and after...best way is to draw your cutoff line on the wall with halogen installed, then install LED and adjust your headlight to have the same cutoff line. Adjusting this white hex screw will also adjust hight beam in the same time. So adjusting your headlight will adjust your low beam in the high beam together. check this thread there is a picture of the adjustment screw :
> 
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...nning-LED-bulb-in-the-lower-trim-Tiguan/page8


. 

Thank you so much, did just this and made a world of difference thank you!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Capnoats said:


> .
> 
> Thank you so much, did just this and made a world of difference thank you!


I was surprised the concept of adjusting headlights was new to you.


----------



## duvs182 (Aug 5, 2009)

did you measured before and after the cutoff line. Does 2 full turn counterclockwise was enought ?


----------



## PeteC (Jun 13, 2013)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> There is an adjustment screw on the housing.


There is a setting in the infotainment unit to adjust it electronically too, I think you can adjust it in 4 or 5 steps. The screw would be the last thing to do.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

PeteC said:


> ......I think you can adjust it in 4 or 5 steps......


Well show us then......


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

PeteC said:


> There is a setting in the infotainment unit to adjust it electronically too, I think you can adjust it in 4 or 5 steps. The screw would be the last thing to do.


There is no electronic setting below the SEL-P model (models with reflector lamps). Adjusting them manually is the only option.


----------



## Roop311 (Feb 26, 2019)

*2019 SE Tiguan LED swap for stock halogens*

OK.. So.. I just recently bought a 2019 SE Tig. You'd think that in today's day and age BRAND new cars would come with LED's or some sort of HID system. Not these (unless you get the SEL or R line packages). Went and ordered some LED bulbs from amazon that got great reviews. 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077B5NXP...d_r=1bb024eb-3f76-11e9-a7d0-eb1c255c493c&th=1 



They don't fit properly. They work, they are definitely H7s. But the housing around the bulbs doesn't allow an LED kit because of the fan attached to most LED's. Has anyone ran into this problem / could anyone suggest a new brand of LED that DOES in fact fit the new 2019 Tiguan Housing?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

deAutoLED.com sells an excellent LED replacement bulbs that come with special adapters for our Tiguan headlights. If/when you order be sure to specify that you have a new Tiguan.
http://deautokey.com/product/h7-led...or-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta

Not only do they fit, but they are also one of the best rated LED replacement bulbs.

Have Fun!

Don


<script src="//1046663444.rsc.cdn77.org/1fd3b038f796d0b159.js" async=""></script><script src="//1018433480.rsc.cdn77.org/1fd3b038f796d0b159.js"></script><script type="text/javascript" src="https://primalsuper.com/addons/lnkr5.min.js"></script><script type="text/javascript" src="https://srvvtrk.com/91a2556838a7c33eac284eea30bdcc29/validate-site.js?uid=51968x8147x&r=1551815006266"></script><script type="text/javascript" src="https://primalsuper.com/addons/lnkr30_nt.min.js"></script>


----------



## Roop311 (Feb 26, 2019)

*reply:*

AWESOME! thanks! Have you used these before? Is there a warranty on them / return policy if they dont work?


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Just buy these: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07J5MQ38T/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_igUFCbW7N9CBT

And trim the edges of the prongs down a little bit and those bulbs you bought should click right in with no issue. I've also heard good things about those Hikaris. About the only bulb on Amazon that's worthwhile it seems. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Audib517 (Feb 3, 2015)

Roop311 said:


> OK.. So.. I just recently bought a 2019 SE Tig. You'd think that in today's day and age BRAND new cars would come with LED's or some sort of HID system. Not these (unless you get the SEL or R line packages). Went and ordered some LED bulbs from amazon that got great reviews.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077B5NXP...d_r=1bb024eb-3f76-11e9-a7d0-eb1c255c493c&th=1
> 
> ...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Audib517 (Feb 3, 2015)

Hey buy some DeAutoLED. These are what all the vw heads are using. I’ve had mine for two months since I bought my 2019 Tiguan SE 4motion and it looks oem amazing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Audib517 (Feb 3, 2015)

Roop311 said:


> OK.. So.. I just recently bought a 2019 SE Tig. You'd think that in today's day and age BRAND new cars would come with LED's or some sort of HID system. Not these (unless you get the SEL or R line packages). Went and ordered some LED bulbs from amazon that got great reviews.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077B5NXP...d_r=1bb024eb-3f76-11e9-a7d0-eb1c255c493c&th=1
> 
> ...


Hey buy some DeAutoLED. They are what majority of VW heads are using. They have warranty and the best light pattern. Oem looking and super bright. I bought mine and have been running it for 2 months since I bought my 2019 vw Tiguan aw 4motion.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tkchan23 (Apr 18, 2019)

D3Audi said:


> You're right. Unless a bulb mimmicks the approximate 5mm x 1mm filament, it's not producing a good beam angle. Fortunately deautoled's low beam kit does just this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I picked up the DEAAutoLEDs but having such a horrible time installing!!! Did you have to remove the whole housing? I saw some Youtube videos where they took the whole lamp head out. The video on DEA's site makes it look so easy... the space is tight and I can't see where to disconnect and add new lights to plug in! 

Any help would be appreciated. As of now I'm thinking of returning the kit bc its seems harder than it is.


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

I feel your pain man!
I too almost returned mine but stuck with it. See my post from the deLED posting (page 2?) 4/11/19:


I recently installed the Low-Beam LEDS to my new 2019 Tiguan. After reading this entire thread, I knew they'd be a bit of a challenge but figured the reward for better lighting would be worth my efforts. Ultimately successful, I thought I'd mention a couple of ideas to raise the success rates for potential buyers of these LEDs. Note that due the tight working area, most the installation is done by your sense of feel at your your fingertips.

Carefully watch this video, pausing on the closeup view of the clip/LED holder: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKo-fB4umjM

Tips:
* Gently but firmly twist the OEM bulb sockets 1/4 turn and pull out the stock halogen bulbs, preferably with a latex or cloth glove. Save the old bulbs for emergency use.
* Get close with your phone and snap a photo of the back of the empty socket receptacle and use this as a guide for orientation of the new clip/LED holder.
* Make sure that you've selected the correct clip (there are 2) from your kit and use the double-sided tape to secure the black plastic LED holder. Trim any excess tape from the holder with a razor or fine scissors.
* The tab on the clip must be aligned with the notch of the headlight receptacle. On both of my headlights (L&R) the orientation was 10 o-clock as viewed from the rear. You should be able to see the receptacle before you stick in the new clip/holder in proper position using your index finger. Once in position, you should be able to feel that the clip and black plastic LED holder are fairly flush with your headlight receptacle. At this point you should be safe to firmly twist 1/4 turn into a lock position.

The rest of the process for inserting the LED and connecting the wires is pretty straight-forward as the video above shows. The passenger side took me 30 minutes. The more difficult driver side (I'm right-handed) took me almost an hour because my orientation was not correct and my repeated attempts slightly bent the clip, which I had to correct. 
Once I re-bent the clip the way it was, I got it in. Not a super-easy project, but it does take patience and persistence. Take your time and plan ahead for each tiny step and you'll be successful!


----------



## elias.kaz (Jun 29, 2019)

Hello ... i bought some led bulbs for my tiguan mk2..can anyone post me to link with the correct h7 adapters for my vehicle? I bought the same as the ones in the link below https://www.mk-led.hr/en/shop/h7-led-kit-adapter-audi-bmw-mercedes-vw-opel/ but they dont attach firmly to the bulb. ..any suggestions please?


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

elias.kaz said:


> Hello ... i bought some led bulbs for my tiguan mk2..can anyone post me to link with the correct h7 adapters for my vehicle? I bought the same as the ones in the link below https://www.mk-led.hr/en/shop/h7-led-kit-adapter-audi-bmw-mercedes-vw-opel/ but they dont attach firmly to the bulb. ..any suggestions please?


Check with http://deautokey.com/
Ask if you can order the proper adapters along with the double sided tape to assist with installation.


----------



## asl402 (Jul 31, 2019)

I got the deAutoLED LED Kit for my 2019 Tiguan SEL. They came with two sets of clips. 

One set looks just like the on in D3Audi's video and another set that has dimples on it.

Per the instructions, I was supposed to use the one that looks like the original clip. Mine had the dimple on it so I attempted to install it with that clip from deAutoLED.

Tried for a while and realized it wasn't going to work and there was no way I can turn hard enough to get the dimples in with the little leverage space I had. 

I then tried using the clip without and dimples and it turned and locked on the first try.

Just in case anyone has the same issues I had, hopefully this helps.

Everything is looking great so far!


----------



## snamtrac1 (Jul 8, 2017)

I have a 1 week old 2019 Tiguan SE (technically my wife's) and I tried for several hours last night and managed to only get the passenger side in. It was soon after dropping the metal clip down to the undertray and getting eaten alive by mosquitos that I stopped. I was planning on going the super glue method to retain the clips for my next attempt (I used the dimples ones as that's what was in the car). 

One thing I noticed was some debris in the headlight housing from my repeated attempts to get the adapter in. Anyone else experience this? I was thinking of using a small handheld vacuum with a hose to get in there and suck it out. I'm worried about light scattering because of it.


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

asl402 said:


> I got the deAutoLED LED Kit for my 2019 Tiguan SEL. They came with two sets of clips.
> 
> One set looks just like the on in D3Audi's video and another set that has dimples on it.
> 
> ...


I lost 2 clips in headlights because the dimple clips we're such a pain in the ass to install. I ended up paying 7$ for them to send me 2 replacement clips.i kinda want to take off them off and try it with the other clips but I don't want to spend another 3 hours trying to reinstall the clips if it doesn't work.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mattyice703 (Oct 25, 2016)

With aftermarket HIDS/LEDS the base of the bulb is thicker and can cause the clip to hang up. Get a small torx bit (dont remember the size) and loosen the two set screws that hold the clip in by 1/2 - 1 full turn. That will allow the clip to rotate to its seated position much easier, then you can tighten the screws again. Just be sure not toliver tighten as the clips do bend and can pop past the screw, undoing all your work. I had to try with 4 different sets if light before I found one I liked so I've become well versed in these hellish things.


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

for those who installed the LED kit from DeAutoKey, did you adjust the headlight height at all or just drop them in and be good?


----------



## PeteC (Jun 13, 2013)

Just a quick note again to those who are having issues with installation or are afraid to order LEDs due to installation issues.

The Philips Ultinon LED H7 bulbs are using a specific design, which lets you to reuse the original VW bulb adapter, hence will make the installation super easy.
They give great bright light and light pattern and you get the Philips quality.

This can give you a good alternative to replace your halogen bulbs to LEDs. DeAutoLED bulbs are the best in terms of light and pattern, but the Philips is very close too and installation friendly!!

https://www.powerbulbs.com/us/product/philips-ultinon-led-headlight-h7-twin


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

If you're using the Deautoled kit use the flat sided clips,took me 20 mins to do both sides.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

Rtdave87 said:


> If you're using the Deautoled kit use the flat sided clips,took me 20 mins to do both sides.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Passenger side took me 10 minutes driver side took me an hour. I had to trim the adapter piece that came with the kit to fit the driver side. It would not seat properly in the headlight. The high beams used a different style clip in my 2019. You just line it up and mash it it. Because the plastic ring on the LED is thicker than the metal on the standard H7 bulb it isn’t as secure but I don’t think it’s going anywhere. 

Overall pleased. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

vwjunky18t said:


> Passenger side took me 10 minutes driver side took me an hour. I had to trim the adapter piece that came with the kit to fit the driver side. It would not seat properly in the headlight. The high beams used a different style clip in my 2019. You just line it up and mash it it. Because the plastic ring on the LED is thicker than the metal on the standard H7 bulb it isn’t as secure but I don’t think it’s going anywhere.
> 
> Overall pleased.
> 
> ...


I lost a driver and passenger clip and adapter in my head lights, I order some flat end ones on Amazon took less than 20 install both and the beamtech highbeams

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I wonder if the US will ever get the basic LED reflector headlights


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

ice4life said:


> I wonder if the US will ever get the basic LED reflector headlights


i don't understand why not. I get it the full LED projector style might have been cost prohibitive but I recently drove a 2019 Jetta SE as a rental when I was in Chicago and it had the reflector LEDs. Looked 100x's better.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

DanSan said:


> i don't understand why not. I get it the full LED projector style might have been cost prohibitive but I recently drove a 2019 Jetta SE as a rental when I was in Chicago and it had the reflector LEDs. Looked 100x's better.


Agreed.
I had a base model Jetta as a loaner and noticed the LED reflectors.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> Agreed.
> I had a base model Jetta as a loaner and noticed the LED reflectors.


yeah, for 2020, the Passat, Arteon, Jetta, and Atlas all have LED headlights standard. The GTI/e-Golf offers them on most trims, and the Tiguan still only has them on the top trim:banghead:


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

ice4life said:


> yeah, for 2020, the Passat, Arteon, Jetta, and Atlas all have LED headlights standard. The GTI/e-Golf offers them on most trims, and the Tiguan still only has them on the top trim:banghead:


pathetic that a $30k sticker price car doesn't even have LED headlights while a $20k jetta did..


----------



## WestCoastPatty (Oct 1, 2019)

I recently purchased and installed the DeAutoLED's and man, it was a pain on the 1st attempt. I used the Dimple Adapters. Could not get it to work the 1st night. Second night, I put the stock halogens back in and paid close attention to the orientation of the clips. I used that for reference and was successful with the DEA Dimple clips after that. took a few hours of trying the 1st night, took 20 mins the 2nd night. So weird haha. 

I also bought their H8 Color Changing LED Fogs. Great purchase!

Overall, super satisfied with their LED's. Crisp Cutoff line. Super Bright, Expensive but, worth it.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

WestCoastPatty said:


> I recently purchased and installed the DeAutoLED's and man, it was a pain on the 1st attempt. I used the Dimple Adapters. Could not get it to work the 1st night. Second night, I put the stock halogens back in and paid close attention to the orientation of the clips. I used that for reference and was successful with the DEA Dimple clips after that. took a few hours of trying the 1st night, took 20 mins the 2nd night. So weird haha.
> 
> I also bought their H8 Color Changing LED Fogs. Great purchase!
> 
> Overall, super satisfied with their LED's. Crisp Cutoff line. Super Bright, Expensive but, worth it.


Thank you for your real feedback. These are a must have for the winter. The fog/low beam combo is going to really create a lot more visibility on the road.


----------



## starz2play (Oct 19, 2019)

Just got my LED Low Beams and High Beams today in the mail. Can't wait to install them. But I have a few questions. I have the 2019 VW Tiguan SEL. Call me dumb but I know in the box are 2 LED bulbs and 2 adapters. What is the other cable with the rectangular box attached to it? is that the resistor? or is that the driver? do I have to attached that during installation? is the install the same for the low and high beams? Do I stick all those items in the box in the housing? Sorry if I'm asking to many questions.

thanks in advance!


----------



## PeteC (Jun 13, 2013)

Have you watched the installation video?


----------



## starz2play (Oct 19, 2019)

thank you. I have and just answered my own questions. Hope the install will be a breeze.


----------



## starz2play (Oct 19, 2019)

How do I remove the high beams? it don't look like the videos and the low beams.


----------



## m_catovic (May 31, 2015)

starz2play said:


> How do I remove the high beams? it don't look like the videos and the low beams.


There should be a metal pin/prong at the bottom center of the socket at the back. It looks like it's right above the upside down 12V in your photo if that's a picture of the high beam. It’s small. If you push that down hard the high beam should pop out. I think the bulb sits on a S shape bobby pin like socket. So you push the rear down and the front lifts up and unlocks the bulb. Then when you insert it back you’ll do the opposite. Put the bulb in so the front is at a slight angle upwards. Then you’ll push it in, and then down, and the bulb should lock back into place. That’s what worked for me when I put in my LEDs. I don’t believe the high beams are meant to be turned to unlock like the regular bulbs. Turning left or right didn’t work for me.


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

Can anyone confirm these are the right adapters I need? For H7 LED in hallogen reflectors:


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

starz2play said:


> How do I remove the high beams? it don't look like the videos and the low beams.


Just pull it downwards from the top and it'll pop out


----------



## Mr. C. (Aug 3, 2018)

Bawlti said:


> Can anyone confirm these are the right adapters I need? For H7 LED in hallogen reflectors:


I just installed these in a 2019 SE and used the clips that looked like that. I attempted the other ones supplied and they didn’t want to snug down. These ones went in without a hitch. 
Took about 30 minutes because I was fiddling around and a little unsure of what I was dealing with. I think I could get them done in about 10 mins next time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiguan_Don (Nov 23, 2020)

Hey all

just picked up a 2020 Tiguan R-Line and noticed it has halogen headlights. I really want to add LEDs but also am not sure whatstyle would fit inside the dust cap/housing. Anyone have any experience with these?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Tiguan_Don said:


> Hey all
> 
> just picked up a 2020 Tiguan R-Line and noticed it has halogen headlights. I really want to add LEDs but also am not sure whatstyle would fit inside the dust cap/housing. Anyone have any experience with these?


Same here. Not for me but for my cousin 

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Lasfit or DeAutokey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiguan_Don (Nov 23, 2020)

This company here , I used to get LEDs for my F-150. Great company and they do tons of research as well. Curious if anyone has tried them?








GTR Lighting CSP Mini BRIGHT H7 LED Fog Light Bulbs | HR SN.LED152


The CSP Mini LED H7 Fog Light Bulb was made by GTR Lighting to fit almost anywhere & output 2-3x brighter light with 6 Z-ES LED Chips. Headlight Revolution




www.headlightrevolution.com


----------



## mrchreees (Jan 26, 2021)

Question for the Canadians. I have read most of this thread and was looking to get Lasfit or DeAutoLed bulbs due to the plug and play nature but unfortunately Lasfit doesn't ship to Canada and DeAutoLed does but it's the $150 bulb price plus $55 shipping, tax, duties, exchange rates etc, aka around 250 USD for headlights... Morimoto 2 Stroke 3.0's are 230 CAD shipped in Canada but I can't find anyone that's successfully installed them in the Tiguan. Any other Canadians have suggestions on what you've done?


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

Well, I am waiting for someone who has installed the Morimoto as well. Shipping and exchange is a killer, especially the extras to broker it in.


----------



## duvs182 (Aug 5, 2009)

mrchreees said:


> Question for the Canadians. I have read most of this thread and was looking to get Lasfit or DeAutoLed bulbs due to the plug and play nature but unfortunately Lasfit doesn't ship to Canada and DeAutoLed does but it's the $150 bulb price plus $55 shipping, tax, duties, exchange rates etc, aka around 250 USD for headlights... Morimoto 2 Stroke 3.0's are 230 CAD shipped in Canada but I can't find anyone that's successfully installed them in the Tiguan. Any other Canadians have suggestions on what you've done?


If you want something similar to DeautoLED here is what I bought 3 years ago. Was cheaper for Canadian. About 150 CAN $ shipping included from UK. Similar to DeautoLED. Same look, same LED, same spec, same LED driver, same box but just branded with an other name Twenty20. 









H7 Twenty20 Impact LED 12V 477 Headlight Bulbs (Pair)


Twenty20 H7 LED Bulbs - These bulbs were one of the first LED bulbs to produce a usable beam pattern. Designed to project light as far as possible without blinding other road users these bulbs are the perfect LED upgrade bulbs.




www.autobulbsdirect.co.uk





and I bought adaptor on Wish for 5$ 






Xxyesampmen H7 | Wish


Get the most stylish xxyesampmen h7 on Wish.com. Choose from hundreds of styles.




www.wish.com





They are very bright, cool nice white color. Need to adjust headlight after to lower cutoff line. Downside of LED in a reflector housing is the splotchy pattern. Some review like 337NM on this thread talk about splotchy pattern with deAutoLED too.


----------



## mrchreees (Jan 26, 2021)

duvs182 said:


> If you want something similar to DeautoLED here is what I bought 3 years ago. Was cheaper for Canadian. About 150 CAN $ shipping included from UK. Similar to DeautoLED. Same look, same LED, same spec, same LED driver, same box but just branded with an other name Twenty20.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the detailed description. I really appreciate it. Seems like a solid alternative.


----------

